# مسابقة المليون



## My Rock (11 نوفمبر 2008)

نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح و محبة الله الآب و شركة الروح القدس مع جميعكم

خلال السنين القليلة الماضية سجل موقع و منتدى الكنيسة ارقاماً قياسية كثيرة, منها في تصدره باستقبال اكبر عدد من الزوار يومياً من بين المواقع المسيحية و منها في نشاطه و اعضاءه و منها في تصدره في توفير المصادر المسيحية المختلفة على صفحاته

هذه المرة سنقوم بتسجيل رقم قياسي جديد وهو بوصولنا للمشاركة رقم مليون خلال الاسبوعين القادمين

و لهذه المناسبة سنقوم باقامة مسابقة المليون

مسابقة المليون تبدأ من اليوم و الى ان نصل الى المشاركة رقم مليون (خلال اسبوعين او اقل تقريباً), فالعضو الذي سيشارك و تكون مشاركته هي المشاركة رقم مليون في مجموع المشاركات الكلية في المنتدى سيكون الفائز في هذه المسابقة

الفائز يجب ان تتواجد به الشروط التالية:​
ان يملك على الاقل 100 مشاركة
[*]ان يكون مسيحي​[*]ان يكون مسجل بالمنتدى بفترة لا تقل عن الشهر​
في حالة عدم توفر اي من الشروط اعلاه في العضو سنقوم باعطاء الجائزة للعضو الذي يليه في المشاركة

الجائزة هي عبارة عن هدية مسيحية مُقدمة من موقع و منتديات الكنيسة سيتم الكشف عنها بعد انتهاء المسابقة و اعلان الفائز اذ سيتم بعدها طلب عنوان الفائز لنرسل الجائزة عبر البريد


بطبيعة الحال نحن و من نظرة مسيحية لا نهتم للارقام و الاعداد بقدر ما نهتم بأن يكون المنتدى مُقدم بطريقة مسيحية لائقة بقدر الامكان
لكننا دائماً و ابداً نشكر الهنا المبارك الذي يباركنا بكل بركة سماوية بحسب غناه في المجد

مع تمنياتنا بالفوز للمتسابقين



إدارة موقع و منتديات الكنيسة
سلام و نعمة
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 نوفمبر 2008)

* فكره هايله يا روك .. ميرررسى وربنا يعوض تعبك ويبارك فى خدمتك​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*يا موووووووووووسهل :spor24:*​


----------



## twety (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*جميل ياروك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك دايما*

*ومبروك مقدما للعضو الفايز *


----------



## صوت الرب (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*فكرة رائعة و أنا مشارك فيها*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 نوفمبر 2008)

مسابقه جميله جدا ياروك​


----------



## mary kamel (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*طبعا كله لازم يشارك بس انا نفسى اعرف ايه هيا الجايزه نوع من انواع التحفيز مش اكتر يعنى*


----------



## medhat_wasfy (11 نوفمبر 2008)

طبعا الفكرة جميلة جدا بس شرط ال 100 مشاركة دة صعب شوية ؟


----------



## ابو لهب (11 نوفمبر 2008)

my rock قال:


> نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح و محبة الله الآب و شركة الروح القدس مع جميعكم
> 
> خلال السنين القليلة الماضية سجل موقع و منتدى الكنيسة ارقاماً قياسية كثيرة, منها في تصدره باستقبال اكبر عدد من الزوار يومياً من بين المواقع المسيحية و منها في نشاطه و اعضاءه و منها في تصدره في توفير المصادر المسيحية المختلفة على صفحاته
> 
> ...






سلام ونعمة 
انا ابو لهب اتمنى لكل المشاركين لفوز
بمحة الرب القدوس
تحياتي لكم والى كل جندي مجهول يعمل 
في هذا  موقع و منتدى الكنيسة
 الرب معاكم


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 نوفمبر 2008)

فكره جميله جدا روك
ربنا يقويك ويباركك ويبارك منتدي الكنيسه
ويون سبب خلاص لكثير من الناس
والف مليون مبروك للعضو الفائز من الان​


----------



## مسعد خليل (11 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا ياروك


----------



## بنت الملك22 (11 نوفمبر 2008)

_ربنا يباركك يا استاذنا 
ويقويك 
ويبارك في المنتدى 
والف الف الف الف الف الف الف ملــــــــــــــــــيــــــــــــــــــــــتو ن مبوك للفائز من دلوقتى
_​


----------



## رانا (11 نوفمبر 2008)

جميله ربنا يبارك​


----------



## طلعت خيري (11 نوفمبر 2008)

فكره جيده ودمتم بخير


----------



## راندا طلعت سمير (11 نوفمبر 2008)

فكرة حلوة تشجع على المشاركة من الكل صلولى الاقى مواضيع اشارك بيها اصلى مجربتش قبل كدة وانا لسة جديدة فى المنتدى ربنا يعوض تعب الجميع اذكرونى فى صلواتكم


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 نوفمبر 2008)

فكره جميله يا روك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## re_se_forever (11 نوفمبر 2008)

فكرة بجد رائعة
ربنا يابركك


----------



## faris sd4l (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*كتير فكرة حلوة مبروك للفائز من هلا*​


----------



## parakletos (11 نوفمبر 2008)

الرب يباركم جميعاااا
فكره ممتازه  بس انا عضو غير نشيط:smi411::smi411::smi411:

ربنا يبارك خطاكم ويحمي المنتدى بحماه يارب  وينور الوبكم اكتر واكتر


----------



## naderr (11 نوفمبر 2008)

فكره جميللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللله جدا
ربنا يرتب للخير


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي يا روك على الافكار الرائعة

و دايما منتدانا في تقدم وامتياز 

ودائما ضارب للأرقام القياسية على مستوى المنتديات المسيحية

والف مبروك للفائز مقدمآ وأكيد اللي هايفوز يستحقها

ويستحق الجائزة الجميلة المقدمة من منتديات الكنيسة



​


----------



## el-koptan (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*طب أنا ذنبى أيه أنى مشترك جديد منكم لله منكم لله 
*


----------



## veansea (11 نوفمبر 2008)

فكرة جامده قووووووى يا بابا


----------



## حفيدة محمد (11 نوفمبر 2008)

نايس

بس  لماذا  المسابقة للمسيحيين فقط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اليس  من حق  الاخرين المشاركة؟؟؟


----------



## صوت الرب (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*منا همة عالية لنوصل المليون*


----------



## SALVATION (11 نوفمبر 2008)

_كل واحد موجود هنا فى المنتدى حاصل على هديه جميلة كفايه انو بيحس ان فى ناس كتييير حواليه مش بيتأخرو فى الصلاه ليه لو طلب صلاه زى ما شفت هنا الكل بقلبهم معاه وفى الفرح والتهانى الكل بقلب وبفرح
بيكونو برده معاه مفيش اجمل من انك تلاقى قلوب جميله بتحبك بدون مقابل
انا مقتنع بهديتى جدا وفرحان بيها اوىىىىىىى
وبصلى كتييير من قلبى للدوااام ربنا يبارك الكل ويساعد الجميع على نشر الكلمة
تسلم فكرتك يا روك دائما للامام​_


----------



## **ledia** (11 نوفمبر 2008)

فكرة جميلة جدااااااااااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااااا
والرب يبارك القائمين الذين يتعبون من اجل الفادي


----------



## 3frkosh (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*مسابقه جميله جدااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## رؤوف حبيب (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*ربنا يبارك فى المليون عضو ونكسب 100 مليون ذيهم تانى
مبروك لرقم مليون مقدم[/:warning:COLOR]*​


----------



## صوت الرب (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*أتمنى من الجميع المشاركة في المسابقة
ليتحقق الرقم القياسي بأسرع وقت*


----------



## جيلان (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*هههههههههه يا دماغك يا روك
 تحفة الفكرة بجد
حلوة المسابقة الى من غير تعب دى
يلا ممكن بعد ايام نعرف النتيجة بس شدوا حيلكوا انتوا وهى تقرب
ميرسى يا زعيم وربنا معاك وتجيلنا بالجديد دايما*


----------



## mero _m (11 نوفمبر 2008)

:99:             :99:
:sami73:    *حلو أوى خلاااااااااااااص أنا هبدأ من النهاردة​*
 : :yahoo:   :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## nahoda (11 نوفمبر 2008)

فكرة جميلة ولكن 100مشاركة كثيرة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## nahoda (11 نوفمبر 2008)

اشتراك اقل من شهر وانا احب اشترك بسسسسسسسسسس


----------



## ashraf_1 (11 نوفمبر 2008)

[ فكره هايله يا روك .. ميرررسى وربنا يعوض تعبك ويبارك فى خدمتك


----------



## vetaa (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*حلو حلو*
*يارب اكون انا الفايزه وهفتكركم*
*بس صلولى*
*ههههههههههه*

*ميرسى يا روك على تشجيعك والمسابقة دى*


----------



## أَمَة (11 نوفمبر 2008)

My Rock قال:


> بطبيعة الحال نحن و من نظرة مسيحية لا نهتم للارقام و الاعداد بقدر ما نهتم بأن يكون المنتدى مُقدم بطريقة مسيحية لائقة بقدر الامكان
> لكننا دائماً و ابداً نشكر الهنا المبارك الذي يباركنا بكل بركة سماوية بحسب غناه في المجد​


 
كلام عين الصواب ماي روك.
النوعية هي الأساس وليس الكمية.
ولكن لو توفرت الكمية مع النوعية يكون ممتاز

الرب يباركك ويحميك ويحي المنتدى وكل العاملين والمشاركين فيه

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ونعمة​


----------



## أَمَة (11 نوفمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *جميل ياروك*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك دايما*
> 
> *ومبروك مقدما للعضو الفايز *


 

مش يمكن تكوني انت العضو الفايز يا تويتي؟
أصلك بتحبي الخير للجميع
والخير راح يجيلك.

سىم 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ونعمة​


----------



## أَمَة (11 نوفمبر 2008)

راندا طلعت سمير قال:


> فكرة حلوة تشجع على المشاركة من الكل صلولى الاقى مواضيع اشارك بيها اصلى مجربتش قبل كدة وانا لسة جديدة فى المنتدى ربنا يعوض تعب الجميع اذكرونى فى صلواتكم


 
أهلا وسهلا بك يا رندا
زوري الأقسام المختلفة في المنتدى لتجدي ما فيه اهتمامك وتشاركي فيه


سلام
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ونعمة​


----------



## مينا عماد رمسيس (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*اولا ان المسابقة جميلة جدا وانا من الاعضاء الذين لايريدون جوائز ولكن جائزتى ان ارى دائما ان المنتدى يزداد اعضاء يوم بعد الاخر حتى يصل الى اكثر من ذالك اضعاف الاضعاف وتصل كلمة الله الحية الى الجميع            وشكرا لك ياروك على هذة المسابقة*


----------



## AML33 (11 نوفمبر 2008)

فكرة رائعة جدا[/size][/color]


----------



## يوستيكا (11 نوفمبر 2008)

الله علي الفكار الجميله جدا دي يا روك وزي ما عوتني الجديد دائما 
ويارب التميز الدائم و التقدم


----------



## R0O0O0KY (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*فكرة جميلة يا روك

مبروك للفائز مقدماً​*


----------



## شوقى حكيم (11 نوفمبر 2008)

طلب من رب المجد ان يبارك بذيادة اعضاء الموقع حتى يصل العدد 20 مليون وهى دى الجائزة


----------



## ملاك عازر (11 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يكون معاكم مع كل المشاركين و بغض النظر عن ما هى الجائزة دة اول مشاركة معكم صلوا من اجلى


----------



## danielgad (11 نوفمبر 2008)

اعتبر نفسي فائزا بالمشاركة في هذا المنتدي المسيحي  و الجايزة الحقيقية  هو المنتدي الجميل بركة ونعمة سلام للجميع


----------



## شوقى حكيم (11 نوفمبر 2008)

شوقى حكيم قال:


> طلب من رب المجد ان يبارك بذيادة اعضاء الموقع حتى يصل العدد 20 مليون وهى دى الجائزة



مبروك للفائز مقدما وظبعا دى فكرة جميله جدا جدا


----------



## nonaa (11 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا معاك يا زعيم لانها بجد فكرة حلوة بتشجع على التواصل مع مواضيع المنتدى
ومبروك للفائز من دلوقتى
​


----------



## jamil (11 نوفمبر 2008)

رائع ---------- رائع جداا الافكار التي تطرح من قبل منتدانا هذا ومبروك مقدما للفائز الذى يحصل جائزه المنتدى موضوع رائع ...... الرب يبارك الهيئه المشرفه والقائمين عليه امين


----------



## ملاك عازر (11 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لمحبتكم


----------



## john&abram (11 نوفمبر 2008)

[SI__ZE="5"][/SIZE]


----------



## فادي البغدادي (11 نوفمبر 2008)

فكرة أروع من رائعة .. مشكورة جهودكم 
أخي الحبيب my-rock أنا ما زلت بإنتظار إجابتك حول موضوع إنشاء موضوع جديد !! .. لأننا نطمح الى أكثر من أن نكون مجرد مشاركين أو معلقين ، المشاركة و التعليق في منتدانا البديع هذا مسئلة تولينا شرفا ً و اعتزازاً ، إلا أنني سبق و ان ارسلتُ أخي العزيز  my-rock أيميل سألتك فيه عن كيفية إنشاء موضوع جديد .. أرجو الرد


----------



## viviane tarek (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*فكرة حلوووووووووووووووة
اووووووووووووووووووى
والف مبروك للفائز
اصل طيعا" مش هكون انا
احنا والمليون فين
هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## sameh7610 (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*فكرة رائعة روك

ربنا يباركك ويعوضك​*


----------



## magdyrizk (11 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا فكرة جميلة ورائع تخلى الكل يشارك 
              فعلا الزعيم


----------



## الانبا ونس (11 نوفمبر 2008)

* ربنا يباركك ياروك مسابقة حلوة ومليون مليون 

احنا وراك يا زعيم ​*


----------



## نيفين ثروت (11 نوفمبر 2008)

فعلا يا روك كلنا محتاجين نتجمع فى موضوع واحد بغض النظر عن المسابقه
فكره رائعه جدا
ربنا يبارك حياتك و ايامك
و يحافظ على منتدانا الجميل
صلى لاجلى​


----------



## برنسيسةاسكندرية (11 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الاب البادى والابن الفادى والروح القدس علية قوتى واعتمادى
رائع جدا ماى روك فكرة جميلة وموضع بيجمع كل اعضاء المنتدى  
استمررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## totty (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*بسم الصليب عليك يا رووك 

ربنا يعووووضك*​


----------



## vemy (11 نوفمبر 2008)

بجد تحفة يا روك بس انا مش فاهمة اسجل ازاى


----------



## Aksios (11 نوفمبر 2008)

فكرة رائعه يا روك بجد
و مبروك للفائز مقدما​


----------



## رامى بدر (11 نوفمبر 2008)

هاى ياجماعه انا رامى بدر وبجد انا مبسوط اوى من المنتدى ومن الافكار الجميله وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## نبيل0 (11 نوفمبر 2008)

فكرة ممتازة جدا وشيقة ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعبك صلو من اجلى


----------



## سمير عياد (11 نوفمبر 2008)

نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح و محبة الله الآب


----------



## سمير عياد (11 نوفمبر 2008)

الله محب


----------



## سمير عياد (11 نوفمبر 2008)

بَلْ رُوحُ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي يَتَكَلَّمُ فِيكُمْ


----------



## سمير عياد (11 نوفمبر 2008)

احب ان اكون بجوار ابى الذى فى السماء


----------



## سمير عياد (11 نوفمبر 2008)

عطاء  الاب يسوع بلا حدود


----------



## mero_engel (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*فكره جميله يا روك *
*ومبروك مقدما علي صاحب الجايزه*​


----------



## سمير عياد (11 نوفمبر 2008)

مجد ياسوع فى كل وفت


----------



## سمير عياد (11 نوفمبر 2008)

يسوع الاب الابدى


----------



## pola2 (11 نوفمبر 2008)

فكره رائعه الرب يستخدمكم لمجد اسمه


----------



## dr.sheko (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*فكرة تشجيعية جميلة جدا
ربنا يبارك المنتدى و كل خدامه*


----------



## سمير عياد (11 نوفمبر 2008)

صفى قلب املاء قلب محبة رب يسوع


----------



## صلاح صدقى (11 نوفمبر 2008)

انا معجب جدا بهذه الفكرة الرائعة التى تشجع اعضاء المنتدى على التنافس فمن اعماق قلبى اشكر صاحب هذه الفكرة الرائعة وننتظر المذيد من افكار جيدة من اعضاء هذا المنتدى المغذى روحيا وشكرا ..........


----------



## ايزيس سمير (11 نوفمبر 2008)

على فكره هى فكره جميله جدا وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه يا احلى زعيم بجد فكرة جامدة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا صليلى اكسب بقى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Hallelujah (11 نوفمبر 2008)

really nice​


----------



## ابو الغطس (11 نوفمبر 2008)

المسابقة رائعة جدأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأ بس الشروط ومبروك للفائز


----------



## نبيل0 (11 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا موجود


----------



## ابو الغطس (12 نوفمبر 2008)

فعلأ موضوع رائع ربنا يوفقك


----------



## dark_angel (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*فكرة جامدة طحن يا روك*
*يارب  افوز*
*هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## الانبا ونس (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*طب يا رب يا روك انت الى تفوززززززززززززز​*


----------



## amir_sobhy (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*فكرة ممتازة تعطى كل عضوا الدفعة على التواصل والمشاركات وأعطاء الرأى ومتابعة كل جديد فى المنتدى. 
ربنا يوفق الجميع.*


----------



## الوداعة (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*جميلة الفكرة دى يا رئيس *
*ربنا يسوع المسيح يباركك *
*  ويعوض تعب محبتك *
*     فى الرب القدوس*
*ومليون مبروك للفائز مقدماً*​


----------



## elpatl (12 نوفمبر 2008)

طبعا دة شئ جميل جدا وانا نفسى اشارك لكنى لن استطيع المشاركة لظروف عملى 
بركة ربنا يسوع المسيح تكون معكم وترشدكم لخير منتدانا الجميل
اخوكم  elpatl


----------



## فارس الليل (12 نوفمبر 2008)

فكره جميله جدا


----------



## engy_love_jesus (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*معانا يارب :94::94::spor24::spor24::11_12_13[1]::11_12_13[1]:​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*اه ده متشدوا حيلكم شوية مش معقولة كدة هتكسفونا 

ايه يمرمر انتى وجيلان البوابير مش سخنتم عندكم ولا ايه 

منظرنا وحش قدام الناس كدة ​*


----------



## jacoob (12 نوفمبر 2008)

**


----------



## jacoob (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*معلش نسيت أبارك للفائز بالمسابقة الحلوة دية وانشاء اللة نباركلة أكتر لما نعرف هو مين
ســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلام*


----------



## mary kamel (12 نوفمبر 2008)

ايه دا كله ايه دا كله مكنتش اعرف انى لما ادخل تانى مره بعد المسابقه هلاقينا بقينا كتير كده يا رب علطول يا رب


----------



## jesus is my life (12 نوفمبر 2008)

الرب يبارككم ويبارك كل عمل تقومون به حتى يظهر مجده دائماً جلياً للعيان وللجميع آمين


----------



## rana1981 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

فكرة رائعة يا روك​


----------



## bloody_rain (12 نوفمبر 2008)

معاك يا معلم بس طبعا انت شايف ان انا اول مره اشارك اساسا لان انا لسه عضو جديد في المنتدي ربنايوفقني كدا واقدر اوصل للرقم اللي انت طالبه


----------



## Mido_28 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

هو ايه الفكره ان المشارك لازم يكون عامل 100 مشاركه - ده الواحد ممكن في ساعتين علي اللاب توب ممكن يعمل 1000 مشاركه بس مع احترامي الشديد ده شرط -مش ظريف- و متعسف
                                                                                        اخوكم مدحت من امريكا


----------



## باسم1212 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*سلام ومحبة من الرب يسوع *
الرب يبارك تعب محبتكم .متمنياًمن الله دوام النجاح وتقديم كل ما هو بناء فى علاقتنا بالسيد المسيح وما هو نافع لخلاصنا


----------



## recoo (12 نوفمبر 2008)

نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح و محبة الله الآب و شركة الروح القدس مع جميعكم

خلال السنين القليلة الماضية سجل موقع و منتدى الكنيسة ارقاماً قياسية كثيرة, منها في تصدره باستقبال اكبر عدد من الزوار يومياً من بين المواقع المسيحية و منها في نشاطه و اعضاءه و منها في تصدره في توفير المصادر المسيحية المختلفة على صفحاته

هذه المرة سنقوم بتسجيل رقم قياسي جديد وهو بوصولنا للمشاركة رقم مليون خلال الاسبوعين القادمين

و لهذه المناسبة سنقوم باقامة مسابقة المليون

مسابقة المليون تبدأ من اليوم و الى ان نصل الى المشاركة رقم مليون (خلال اسبوعين او اقل تقريباً), فالعضو الذي سيشارك و تكون مشاركته هي المشاركة رقم مليون في مجموع المشاركات الكلية في المنتدى سيكون الفائز في هذه المسابقة

الفائز يجب ان تتواجد به الشروط التالية:
ان يملك على الاقل 100 مشاركة 
ان يكون مسيحي 
ان يكون مسجل بالمنتدى بفترة لا تقل عن الشهر
في حالة عدم توفر اي من الشروط اعلاه في العضو سنقوم باعطاء الجائزة للعضو الذي يليه في المشاركة

الجائزة هي عبارة عن هدية مسيحية مُقدمة من موقع و منتديات الكنيسة سيتم الكشف عنها بعد انتهاء المسابقة و اعلان الفائز اذ سيتم بعدها طلب عنوان الفائز لنرسل الجائزة عبر البريد


بطبيعة الحال نحن و من نظرة مسيحية لا نهتم للارقام و الاعداد بقدر ما نهتم بأن يكون المنتدى مُقدم بطريقة مسيحية لائقة بقدر الامكان
لكننا دائماً و ابداً نشكر الهنا المبارك الذي يباركنا بكل بركة سماوية بحسب غناه في المجد

مع تمنياتنا بالفوز للمتسابقين



إدارة موقع و منتديات الكنيسة
سلام و نعمة


----------



## ابو الغطس (12 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يوفق الفائز وربنا يباركك


----------



## Kiril (12 نوفمبر 2008)

يااااااااه مليون مشاركة
طيب الف ماشي
ده احنا له بدرررررررررررررررررررررررري


----------



## كوك (12 نوفمبر 2008)

_بجد فكره جميله اوى _

_وربنا معاك  _

_ويحميك _​


----------



## الانبا ونس (12 نوفمبر 2008)

* روك فى اعضاء اشتروكوا فى المنتدى مخصوص علشان المسابقة 

ملاحظ​*


----------



## بيتر واصف (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*:11_9_10[1]::327ge::sha::018A1D~146::36_3_11::748pf::11_1_211v::36_3_9::11_6_204::story::36_15_15::66::close_tem:99::94:*


----------



## بيتر واصف (12 نوفمبر 2008)

:smi102::story:  *+ + +   الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم   + + +* 
:11_6_204::11_1_211v::36_3_19::36_3_22::8_8_35[1]::ab8::36_3_11::018A1D~146::11_12_13[1]::smil5::11_9_10[1]:


----------



## dady (12 نوفمبر 2008)

فكره جميله


----------



## MARKMARK31 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

سلام الرب مـــــعكــم جميعا
أتمنى ان تصــلوا من اجـــــلــى 
كما اتمنى ان احصل و يحصل ايضا كل المشتركين فى هذا المنتدى على الاستفادة الروحية و المتابعة الدئمة 

الرب يعوض تعب محبتكــــم
markmark31


----------



## الانبا ونس (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 37 ( الأعضاء 12 والزوار 25)  
‏الانبا ونس+, ‏adelghali, ‏amool, ‏barafrem, ‏بيتر واصف, ‏hany1, ‏khairy_a_sh, ‏MARKMARK31, ‏pioneer, ‏recoo, ‏فراشة مسيحية+, ‏هناء ابراهيم  

كل دة موضوعك شد انتباة الجماهير ​*


----------



## pioneer (12 نوفمبر 2008)

فكره ممتازه الرب يرعاكم​


----------



## milad hanna (12 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يبارك فيك يا زعيم المنتدى وصدقنى انا وكل اللى فى المنتدى نتمنى له التقدم ومن غير جوايز


----------



## SAMIAFADY2 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

انا بعشق المسابقات وخصوصاً مسابقات الكتاب المقدس 
لكن شرط المشاركة غير طبيعى 
شكراً ليك


----------



## pero. (12 نوفمبر 2008)

اولا   اشكر اعضاء المنتدى على الهتمام بى وبمشاركتى   وارجو مزيد من التقدم للجميع وشكرا


----------



## pero. (12 نوفمبر 2008)

حبيبى يسوع اشكرك لانك جعلتنى احظى بمكانه فى هذا المنتدى


----------



## pero. (12 نوفمبر 2008)

نعمه الرب تحل علينا وعليكم


----------



## نشات نجيب (12 نوفمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة


----------



## مينا صلاح (12 نوفمبر 2008)

جميل جدا يا روك علي الفكره ديه وربنا يبارك حياتك مبروك للفائز:big29::sami73::ab8:


----------



## الضبع الصغير (12 نوفمبر 2008)

فكرة كويسة وربنا معكم


----------



## ميرو كوكو (12 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## zama (12 نوفمبر 2008)

فكرة هايلة ياروك
شكرا لتعبك


----------



## الباب (12 نوفمبر 2008)

طبعا هى فكره جميله  جدا بس يعنى لازم الشرط الاولانى


----------



## marly cat (12 نوفمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة رب المجد تكون معكم


----------



## كارلوس جون (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*جميله اوي يا روك المسابقه
مبروك للفائز رقم مليون
من دلوقتي​*


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (12 نوفمبر 2008)

فكرة المسابقة جميلة بس الشرط الاول صعب ​


----------



## ممدوح12 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

فكرة جميلة لكن رقم الشاركة لابد يكون 100 صعبة قوى


----------



## peace_86 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

مش عارف ايش اقول ياعزيزي روك
بس بجد انت انسان بطل
وتعبك الكثير اخجلنا لانه لا مقارنة بيينا وبينك

الرب يباركك للابد


----------



## ممدوح12 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

مش ممكن أصدق ان الفائز يكون انا لان عمرى ما فزت فى اى مسابقة


----------



## ممدوح12 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

لو حصل وربنا اراد انى افوز ياريت تبلغونى النتيجة واحدة واحدة لانى مش هستحمل المفاجأة


----------



## ممدوح12 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

على فكرة انا اريد ان اشكر كل من لة تعب  وكل من يقوم بمجهود فى المنتدى ربنا يعوضة


----------



## مورا مارون (12 نوفمبر 2008)

فكرة هايلة ماي روك​ 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك للمنتدى
ويبارك عملك وافكارك وروحك ايضا​ 
والف مبروك للفائز من هلق​


----------



## ايرينى جورج (12 نوفمبر 2008)

جميلة الفكرة دى اوى بجد يارب انا ابقة المليون ههههههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*اى حد عينه على الجايزة دى ينسى *
*الجايزة دى بتاعتى *​


----------



## ايرينى جورج (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*كدة هانخسر بعض يا اوزى هههههههههههههههههههه انا عينى وقلبى على الجايزة دى وسع من طريقى احسن لك*


----------



## مريم جورج ميلاد (12 نوفمبر 2008)

)انا فرحانة وربنا يعوضكم  فكرة هايلة مسابقة المليون ربنا يعوضك يا رووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## مريم جورج ميلاد (12 نوفمبر 2008)

انا سعيدة جدا بالمسابقة ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم هايل ياروووووووووووووووووك والف مبروك للفائز


----------



## mina_picasso (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*فكرة جميلة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

ربنا يعوض تعبكم​*


----------



## بيمن عماد (12 نوفمبر 2008)

فكره رائعه واقترح ان تكون الجائزه مليون جنيه


----------



## jamil (12 نوفمبر 2008)

الفكره جميله والاجمل هو المنتدى بافكاره الرائعه الرب يبارككم


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*مبروك مقدما للفائز, ومبروك للمنتدى بالمشاركة المليون, ولتكن المسكونة وساكنيها للرب يسوع*


----------



## كميلة (12 نوفمبر 2008)

جميلة جداُ هذه الفكرة شكرأ على تعب محبتكم


----------



## mansor1_2000 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*فكرة رائعة*
*دائما متجدد يا ماى روك*
*ربنا يبارك فى خدمتك*
*والف مبروك مقدما للفائز*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*لو سمحت ياجورج اقعد بعيد كدة هنخسر بعض مينفعش كدة 

خليك فى قسمك من فضلك طلعت برة ليه ​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*ايرينى ليه كدة ده احنا لسة متعرفناش بلاش نخسر بعض 

اولادك عاوزينك يحبيبتى اركنى على جنب بعيد دى بتاعتى انا ​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*بصم اوعوا حد يقرب من الهدية ممكن 

تدخلوا تهنونى بس لكن تقربوا منها 

انتوا حرين وقد افزر من منظر بس خلاص وادينى قلت ​*


----------



## sony_33 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*فكرة جميلة ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك
 بس يا ترى حتبعتلى الجايزة  ازاى
هههههههههههههه
شكرا ليك*​


----------



## مارينا بهاء (12 نوفمبر 2008)

انا سعيدة لاني انا شاركت معاكوا في هذة المسابقة واتمني انا اكون معاكوا علي طول ورنا يبارك فيكوا


----------



## soheir (12 نوفمبر 2008)

بجد فكرة جميلة جدااااااااااااااااااااااا ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## osa2010 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة ربى يسوع المسيح تكون مع جميعكم 
ومع جميع أصدقائى المشتركين معى فى هذا المنتدى وأتمنى أ، يفوز بالجائزه كل مشترك ولكن هذه صعبة جداً وأتمنى للموقع والمنتدى دوام التقدم ولكن انا من الصعب أن أكون الفائز فأنا صديق جديد عليكم ومشاراكاتى قليله على قد الحال ولكن اتمنى لكم النجاح دائما وبنصرة الصليب وسلام الرب يكون مع جميعكم...  امين


----------



## pegop (12 نوفمبر 2008)

سلام الرب عليكم وعلي المنتدي والرب يبارك حياتكم وانا اشارك في المسابقة


----------



## مفتاح (13 نوفمبر 2008)

حاجة حلوة                              ربنا معاك


----------



## مفتاح (13 نوفمبر 2008)

بس ياريت تتوصى بالهدية


----------



## مفتاح (13 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يقوينا


----------



## مفتاح (13 نوفمبر 2008)

انا هشارك معاكم باذن المسيح


----------



## engy_love_jesus (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*بخ انا جيت فى حد عاوز الهدية ولا حاجة ​*


----------



## رامى جورج (13 نوفمبر 2008)

عايز اشترك بسرعة وربنا يبارككم وازكرونى فصلواتكم لانى فضيقة جمدة جدا ومحتاج صلوات كل اخواتى المسيحين


----------



## ابنه الملك (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*فكره حلوه خالص ياروك
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك
ويباركل كل الاعضاء ويحافظ عليهم 
ويبقو 100 مليون عضو مش مليون واحد*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*هو مفيش حد غيرى بيشارك ولا ايه *


----------



## صلاح صدقى (13 نوفمبر 2008)

فكرة هايلة ولكن ال100 مشاركة صعبة شوية واقبلوا تحياتى لجميع اعضاء المنتدى


----------



## مونيكا 57 (13 نوفمبر 2008)

فكرة رائعة 
الرب يباركك
سأشترك معكم

مارثا​


----------



## sadikmagdy (13 نوفمبر 2008)

رغم عدم  مشاركتى معكم من قبل .. لكنها فكرة رائعة.. ننتظر منكم المزيد من الافكار والابداع 
مع خالص تحياتى


----------



## ashrafnaguib (13 نوفمبر 2008)

مجهود رائع ارريد ان اشترك ياريت تنطبق الشروط عليا صلوا من أجلى


----------



## بنت النور (13 نوفمبر 2008)

​رغم انى جديدة ومش هينفع اشترك بس حبيت اقول ان المسابقة رو عة جدا


----------



## player_222-2 (13 نوفمبر 2008)

ان بشكرك حبيبي روك على البادره دي وحتى بدون جائزه الموقع موقعنا وانا احبه كثير


----------



## jacoob (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*اية الأخبار مفيش حد كسب ولا أية*


----------



## jacoob (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*حد يقولنا أحنا وصلنا ارقم كام علشان نتابع ونعرف مين اللي هيكسب وكمان نباركلة كلنا *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 نوفمبر 2008)

الاحصائيات موجودة اسفل المنتدى

و وصلنا لـ المشاركات: 987,745​


----------



## ابو الغطس (13 نوفمبر 2008)

يريت تصلولى انا محتاجكم جنبى بجد


----------



## احلى ديانة (13 نوفمبر 2008)

الف مبروك على التفوق للمنتدى يا روك


وربنا يبارك حياتك

وربنا معاكى اخى ابو الغطس وتطلع من اى محنة انت فيها


----------



## الوداعة (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*:yaka: ربنا يبارك فيك يا روك و يحمى جميع مشرفين المنتدى بجد يسوع يقويكم على كل اللى إنتوا بتعملوه من أجل هذه الكنيسة الإلكترونية . و يقويكم على ضعاف النفوس و أصحاب العقل الذى لا يعمل . بشفاعات العذراء أم النور مريم :yaka:
*​


----------



## ramy saba (13 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبيتك فكرة رائعة 
الى الامام أيها المنتدى العظيم​


----------



## أَمَة (13 نوفمبر 2008)

لو حسبناها لازم في نهاية اليوم يكون عدد المشاركات أكثر من 350 الف عشان نصل المليون في اليوم المحدد
شدوا حيلكم يا أعضاء​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 نوفمبر 2008)

انشاء الله يا امة و قبل الاسبوعين كمان هانوصل 



​


----------



## ميرنابنت العدرا (13 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي ليكم طيب لو انا مش عندي مشاركات كافيه ممكن الفرصه تضيع:smi411:
30:


----------



## أَمَة (13 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> انشاء الله يا امة و قبل الاسبوعين كمان هانوصل ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

معك حق يا فراشة
أنا أصلا مخدتش بالي من موضوعك السابق لما كتبت ​


----------



## أَمَة (13 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرنابنت العدرا قال:


> ميرسي ليكم طيب لو انا مش عندي مشاركات كافيه ممكن الفرصه تضيع:smi411:
> 30:


 

متخفيش يا ميرنا
الفرص مبضعش بس هي بتلف وبترجع تاني
يعني الأيام جاي وراح يكون في فرصة ثانيا​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 نوفمبر 2008)

ايوة يا ميرنا روك على طول بيعملنا مسابقات في كل عيد و في كل مناسبة

وانا كسبت كذا مرة و الهدايا جاتني البيت

امة وصلنا للرقم اللي قلتي علية و لسا باقي اليووووووووووم​


----------



## My Rock (13 نوفمبر 2008)

هو الناس بدت تحسب و تطرح و تجمع؟

حتى نسهل الحساب عليكم, المشاكة المليون حتكون تقريباً بعد اسبوع من الان..


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 نوفمبر 2008)

My Rock قال:


> هو الناس بدت تحسب و تطرح و تجمع؟
> 
> حتى نسهل الحساب عليكم, المشاكة المليون حتكون تقريباً بعد اسبوع من الان..


 ايوة يا روك انا كل شوية احسبها واشوف فاضل اد اية

:heat:​


----------



## مارينا مسعود (13 نوفمبر 2008)

هى المشاركة المليون هتبقى المشاركة المليون فى الموضوع ولا عدد مشاركتة المليون حد يفهمنا


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 نوفمبر 2008)

المشاركة المليون على مستوى المنتدى كلة يا مارينا ​


----------



## ebram_ad93 (13 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا موجود:download:


----------



## ebram_ad93 (13 نوفمبر 2008)

مبارك شعب مصر


----------



## jamil (13 نوفمبر 2008)

انا سعيد جداا بالمسابقه لانها فكره رائعه وتلم شمل محبي منتدانا هذا وهو الاهم من كل شىبغض النظر على الهديه


----------



## مرمر مرمورة (13 نوفمبر 2008)

فكرة رائعة جدا ميرسى على الافكار المتجددة والمميزة ويارب دايما فى المزيد


----------



## fadia2005 (13 نوفمبر 2008)

اني اشكرك على هذه المبدره الجميله يا روك


----------



## vnona (13 نوفمبر 2008)

انا كمان عايزه اشارك بس مشاركاتي قليله خالص بس فكره جميله بجد


----------



## ابو الغطس (13 نوفمبر 2008)

اشكركم جميعأأأأ وربنا يوفقكم باى وسلامى للجميع


----------



## سهيل قمصيه (14 نوفمبر 2008)

اريد المشاركه لكن كيف


----------



## maramero (14 نوفمبر 2008)

فكرة حلوة ربنا معاكوا


----------



## noranor12 (14 نوفمبر 2008)

:smi102::_3_9::11_10[1]:انا عايزة اعرف ازاى اشترك فى المسابقة المليون


----------



## فادية (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*يا  مووووووووووسهل*​


----------



## just member (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*فكرة فى منتهى الروعة والجمال يا روك*
*للأمام ديما بنعمة الرب يسوع*
**​


----------



## noranor12 (14 نوفمبر 2008)

قوللى ازاى


----------



## بنت الفادى (14 نوفمبر 2008)

واوووووووووووووو ياروك كل افكارك جميله
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ابو الغطس (14 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يبارك كل شخص فيكم


----------



## كرم بخيت (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*فكره رائعه الرب يبارككم[/b]*


----------



## BETAR (14 نوفمبر 2008)

فكرة ممتازة 
حلوة كتير


----------



## john magdy (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح تكون معنا
الرب يبارك تعب محبتكم  ويعوض لكم في حياتك ويعينكم في ضيقاتكم 
الفكرة اكثر من رائعة يا روك ودائما اسنع الافكار الرائعة والاشياء الجميلة من المنتدى ويارب يكثر من افعال ابناءه ويمحو افعال ابليس الرديئة عنكم وعن المنتدى
والرب دائما مع جميعكم*​


----------



## john magdy (14 نوفمبر 2008)

john magdy قال:


> *سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح تكون معنا
> الرب يبارك تعب محبتكم  ويعوض لكم في حياتك ويعينكم في ضيقاتكم
> الفكرة اكثر من رائعة يا روك ودائما اسنع الافكار الرائعة والاشياء الجميلة من المنتدى ويارب يكثر من افعال ابناءه ويمحو افعال ابليس الرديئة عنكم وعن المنتدى
> والرب دائما مع جميعكم*​



سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح تكون معنا
الرب يبارك تعب محبتكم  ويعوض لكم في حياتكم ويعينكم في ضيقاتكم 
الفكرة اكثر من رائعة يا روك ودائما اسمع الافكار الرائعة والاشياء الجميلة من المنتدى ويارب يكثر من افعال ابناءه ويمحو افعال ابليس الرديئة عنكم وعن المنتدى
والرب دائما مع جميعكم


----------



## marianbasem (14 نوفمبر 2008)

اتمنا انى افوز ولكن افوز اولا بلاستفادة من منتدياتكم اولا وينمينى روحيا لانه هو ده الفوز الحقيقيى وهى الاستفادة فى حياة كل شخص عماليا وفعليا


----------



## رامى بدر (14 نوفمبر 2008)

فكره هايله وربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم وطبعا اتمنى ان اكون عضوا مديم وليس فقط فائز بالجائزه


----------



## loay alkldine (14 نوفمبر 2008)

فكره حلوه وربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح     ​


----------



## majd2003 (14 نوفمبر 2008)

سلام عليكم جميعا 
مشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ramy9000 (14 نوفمبر 2008)

رائئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئع جدا


----------



## ارض المقدس (14 نوفمبر 2008)

طيب انا عضو لكن مش مساحي مع انو يحصلي الشرف اني اعلن مسيحيتي على الملء لكن انتم عارفين الاوضاع منيح خصوصا هون في فلسطين عكلن مبروك مقدما للفائز وعقبال 100سنه              بحبكم


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (15 نوفمبر 2008)

فكره جميله من زعيم  اجمل ربنا يباركك وانا مستنى بنار المشاركه رقم مليون
وكمان ياريت تكون المشاركه الالف ليه
ربنا يباركك ويساعدك على تكمله خدمتك ماى روك


----------



## مريم البتول (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكرا على الموضوع

ننتظر المليون *


----------



## mary kamel (15 نوفمبر 2008)

يا رب كتر مننا و من مشاركتنا لحد 3  4  مليون يا رب علشان نعرف الجايزه ايه يا رب


----------



## dudu (15 نوفمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة ننتظر المليون 
مليون  مليون  عابر الى الحق بئسم الرب
عن طريق منتديات الكنيسة
قولووو   يارب 
dudu


----------



## مينا صلاح (15 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يسهل وهنوصل انشاء الله وربنا معاكم:sami73::15_3_36[1]:


----------



## noranor12 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة
انا عايز اعرف ازاى اشترك فى مسابقة المليون بس عدد الاشتراكات مش كتير


----------



## مريم نعيم (15 نوفمبر 2008)

الرب معكم ويبارك خدمتكم


----------



## ebram_ad93 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

سلام الرب يكون معكم
من يطلب الرب يأتي الية 
واتمني من ياخذ الجائزة هو الذي محتاج اليها و يستحقها


----------



## سهيل قمصيه (15 نوفمبر 2008)

سهيل قمصيه قال:


> اريد المشاركه لكن كيف



واريد معرفة شروط المسابقه


----------



## god love 2011 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

فكره جميله جدا روك
ربنا يقويك ويباركك ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 نوفمبر 2008)

سهيل قمصيه قال:


> واريد معرفة شروط المسابقه


 شروط المسابقة موجودة في رأس الموضوع​


----------



## noranor12 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: من يريد ان يكون صديق لي*

ليه الشرف اكون صديقة ليك
:66::17_1_34[1]::sami73::smi102:


----------



## ebram_ad93 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

حينذ يضئ الابرار كالشمس في ملكوت الرب


----------



## jamil (15 نوفمبر 2008)

الموضوع جميل فلنشارك يا اخوان للمسابقه الرائعه هذه


----------



## beshay (15 نوفمبر 2008)

سلام رب المجد يسوع المسيح مع الجميع الرب يسوع يعوض تعب محبتكم من اجل اسمه القدوس احنا جايزتنا ان يرضي الرب يسوع عنا وان نشارك لمجد اسمه القدوس  ومبروك مقدما للفائز المنتظر


----------



## fodaw (16 نوفمبر 2008)

رائعة جدا الفكرة دي

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم

:crazy_pil:crazy_pil:crazy_pil:crazy_pil


----------



## مارينا مسعود (16 نوفمبر 2008)

ازاى برضة على مستوى المنتدى يعنى اللى حاصل على مليون مشاركة   ولا الموضوع نفسة المشاركة المليون ممكن توضيح اكتر


----------



## osama44 (16 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا معاكم


----------



## aymansalep (16 نوفمبر 2008)

سلام والنعمه لكل اعضاء المنتدى أيه المسبقه بالضبط والمسيح يحفظكم ويسدد خطاكم


----------



## jamil (16 نوفمبر 2008)

سوال هل المتسابق الذى يحمل رقم مليون اجمالى مشاركات المنتدى هو الذى يكون الفائز مو صحيح


----------



## صوت الرب (16 نوفمبر 2008)

مبروووووووووووووووك
للفائز مقدما


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 نوفمبر 2008)

jamil قال:


> سوال هل المتسابق الذى يحمل رقم مليون اجمالى مشاركات المنتدى هو الذى يكون الفائز مو صحيح


 
يسسسسسس صحيح


----------



## يوسف عطية (16 نوفمبر 2008)

طبعا الفكرة جميلة جداااا واطلب من سيدنا ومخلصاً يسوع المسيح ان يبارك مديرى ومشرفين واعضاء المنتدى على مساهمتهم وجهودهم العظيمة لتوصيل هذا المنتدى بهذة الصورة 
             لى رجــــــــاء محبة انى ايريد القداس الالهى للقمص بيشوى كامل  
                 والف مبروك فى مســـــــــــــابقة المليون30:


----------



## botros_22 (16 نوفمبر 2008)

فكرة جميلة جدااااااااااا يا روك

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ishako (16 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يباركك


----------



## jamil (16 نوفمبر 2008)

عفوا انا اعرف الجواب مال مسابقه المليون بس حبيت اسال السوال حتي الى ما يعرف معني المسابقه يفهمهاوشكر لك يا فراشتنا .الرب يباركك


----------



## ايهاب رفعت بهنا (16 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل جدا وربنا يبارك


----------



## My Rock (16 نوفمبر 2008)

شدوا حيلكم.. ما بقى الا ايام قليلة و نعلن الفائز بمسابقة المليون..


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 نوفمبر 2008)

My Rock قال:


> شدوا حيلكم.. ما بقى الا ايام قليلة و نعلن الفائز بمسابقة المليون..


 يا رب 30:​


----------



## naser_200036 (16 نوفمبر 2008)

الرب يبارككم


----------



## pioneer (17 نوفمبر 2008)

كتير قوى100مشاركه


----------



## المجدلية (17 نوفمبر 2008)

فكرة جميله طبعا ان يكون فيه مسابقات ذى دى لتشجيع الاعضاء .. ربنا يبارك حياتك يا روك ويبارك حيات كل اعضاء المنتدى


----------



## ابن المصلوب (17 نوفمبر 2008)

استنوااااااااااااااااااااا خدوني معاكو   :hlp:


----------



## مينا 188 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

فعلا فكره جميله جدا
بس ياترى مين صاحب الحظ


----------



## gorg_star (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*فكرة روعة ربنا يبارك خدمتك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*المشاركات: 994,963 *


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 نوفمبر 2008)

هانت يا جماعه ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*يلا الموضوع بيقرب بيقرب بيقرب مبروووووووووووووووووووووك لأى حد يكسسسب ​*


----------



## فيولا نبيل (17 نوفمبر 2008)

المسابقة لذيذة فعلاً ، لكن برضه الـ 100 مشاركة برضه أصعب وعايزة حد قاعد فاضيلها.


----------



## مسعد خليل (17 نوفمبر 2008)

يايسوع اعطها لمن يستحقهااااااااااا


----------



## jamil (17 نوفمبر 2008)

الفكره تشد كل شخص فى المشاركه لهذه المسابقه الجميلهوالاجمل هو المنتدى باعضاءه الرائعين والهيئه المشرفه


----------



## مينا سمير عادل (17 نوفمبر 2008)

محبة يسوع المسيح لكم
الفكرة هايلة واتمنى ان اكون المليون مع امنياتى لكم بالسمو


----------



## أَمَة (17 نوفمبر 2008)

فيولا نبيل قال:


> المسابقة لذيذة فعلاً ، لكن برضه الـ 100 مشاركة برضه أصعب وعايزة حد قاعد فاضيلها.


 
أهلا وسهلا بك في المنتدى يا فيولا
بس حبيت اوضح لك
المقصود من شرط ال 100 مشاركة هو 
أن يكون للمشترك مجموع 100 مشاركة منذ تسجيله في المنتدى
وليس 100 مشاركة في المسابقة.
يعني... لو انت تشاركي في المواضيع التي تهمك
راح توصلي 100 مشاركة في وقت غير طويل
وان شاء الله تدخلي مسابقة السنة القادمة 

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ونعمة​


----------



## maria123 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

lموضوع حلوووووووو كتيررررررررر


----------



## maria123 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

بس شو الهديةةةة
و مبروك للفائززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز


----------



## holiness (18 نوفمبر 2008)

اميييين فكرة رائعة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 نوفمبر 2008)

مش بس 100 مشاركة

لازم يكون مسجل على الاقل من شهر​


----------



## mary kamel (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*ياترى مين الى هيكسب؟ عموما مبروك عليه و يبقى يقولنا بقى هى ايه الجايزه*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 نوفمبر 2008)

باقي اقل من 2000 مشاركة بس ونوصل للمليون

يعني بكرا وخلاص بإذن يسوع

ونعلن عن الفائز

30:

في نص المدة المتوقعة وهى اسبوع واحد فقط

يارب بارك 

يارب زيد 

يارب لك كل الشكر والمجد​


----------



## jamil (18 نوفمبر 2008)

ربي والهى بارك هذا المنتدى واعطه دوام المسيره فى المواضيع القيمة والرائعه لرفع المستوى الثقافى للفكر المسيحى امين


----------



## صوت الرب (18 نوفمبر 2008)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *المشاركات: 994,963 *


30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:
قربت ... بس من وين عرفتي الرقم :smi411:


----------



## My Rock (18 نوفمبر 2008)

صوت الرب قال:


> 30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:
> قربت ... بس من وين عرفتي الرقم :smi411:


 
في اسفل المنتدى بعد المتواجدون الان  *إحصائيات منتديات الكنيسة*


----------



## صوت الرب (18 نوفمبر 2008)

my rock قال:


> في اسفل المنتدى بعد المتواجدون الان  *إحصائيات منتديات الكنيسة*


شكرا يا أحلى زعيم ...
على حساباتي بقي تقريبا 1700 مشاركة


----------



## My Rock (18 نوفمبر 2008)

بالظبط, يعني سنصل المليون يوم غد و المسابقة ستنتهي و نعلن الفائز..


----------



## twety (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*يامسهل*

*ياترى ميييييييييين *


----------



## ايرينى جورج (18 نوفمبر 2008)

ياتوتى تتوقعى مين اللى يكسب ممكن روك ههههههههههه يجى عند 999 ويروح كاتب مشاركتوا يكسب نلم بقة من بعضنا ونجبلك انت الهدية


----------



## Mor Antonios (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*ربنا يبارك*​


----------



## twety (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*تقريبا ده يا ايرينى اللى هيحصل*

*يلا نبتدى نحوش من دلوقت*
*ههههههههههههه*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2008)

يا رب روك يفووووووووووووووووووووز​


----------



## twety (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانت*

*باقى 100 مشاركه وحاجه بسيطه تانى *

*يامسهل *


----------



## twety (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*طب يلا يا فراشه حوشى معانا*

*ما اهو لازم نجيب حاجه حلوة*

*لروووووووك *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2008)

طبعا واحلى هدية

دا الزعيم​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانت*
> 
> *باقى 100 مشاركه وحاجه بسيطه تانى *
> 
> *يامسهل *


 يا رييييت

دا باقي

1288 مشاركة :heat:​


----------



## ايرينى جورج (19 نوفمبر 2008)

هانت يا بنات ربنا يبارك فى منتدانا الجميل دى قربنا اهوة


----------



## ايرينى جورج (19 نوفمبر 2008)

اده شوفتوا فاضل حوالى 1100 مشاركة بس عارفين دلوقتى كام 998,808,


----------



## oesi no (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*طيب الحقى اكتبيلك 100 مشاركة ولا حاجة*
*هههههههه*​


----------



## ايرينى جورج (19 نوفمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه ماشى يا عمة صاحى انت تفوق علينا  ههههههههه 
انا مش عاوزة اكتب 100 عاوزة اكتب واحدة بس المليون هههههههههه


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2008)

يا جامد يا ايريني عايز تنشن انت في المليان

ماشي تستاهليها لو فوزتي بس بالنص

ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## ايرينى جورج (19 نوفمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههه من عنية ليكى يا اجمل فراشة انا صدقنى اديهالك كلها دانت ول الخير لية فى المنتدى الواحد عمرة ما ينساكى ابدا يا سكرة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2008)

اية الجمال دا على الصبح

طيب بدام هاتدهاني كلها يبقى مني لبنوتك تدهالها و تبوسيهالي​


----------



## ايرينى جورج (19 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يخليكى لينا يا فراشتى  يارب دايما مغرقانى بجمايلك كدة


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (19 نوفمبر 2008)

فكره جميله جداا وربنا يباركك يا ماى روك
وانا ناوى اكون الكسبان ده
طبعا باذن من ربنا 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ومش هنصص مع حد انا بخيل
عدد المشاركات الان 998,909
وهانت يا جدعان


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*لالالالالالالالالالالالالا يا موفى انا حاسة ان نيتك من جواك انك تنصص معايا انا احنا اصحاب عيب عليك هههههههههههههه​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2008)

ايرينى جورج قال:


> ربنا يخليكى لينا يا فراشتى يارب دايما مغرقانى بجمايلك كدة


 
فين بس الجمايل دي

انا لسا ماقمتش بالواجب مع بنوتك القمر 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2008)

موفي وبنت العذراء​ 
اللي هايفوز فيكم هاينصص معايا​ 
انتي اصحابي وانا حبيبتكم مش كدا ؟

هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*بصى يا فراشة هو احنا اصحاب اه وانتى حبيبتى وروح قلبى اة بسسسسسسسسس:heat::heat: خلااااااااااااااص يا فروشة ماشى خديها كلها يا حبيبتى وهاجى اسرقها منك بليييييييييل هههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Ramzi (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا جيت ...*
*وبصراحة انا بدي الجايزة الي لحالي**
*و مش عاوز شرييييييييييييييك*

*ممكن تكون الجايزة مليووون جنيه انا اولى بيها* .. و الا انا غلطان **



** انا = حبايبي في المنتدى كلهم  *


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (19 نوفمبر 2008)

علشان تعرفوا حاجه انا انهارده مش رايح الكليه علشان اكسب المسابقه وعندى سيكشن فانسوا انتى انصص مع حد غير بنت العدراء :36_15_15::36_15_15::36_15_15::36_3_1:


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (19 نوفمبر 2008)

مليون كام ليه هوه كل واحد بيكتب مشاركه بياخد جنيه
احنا هنا منتدى مش بتاع ملايين بتاع ملليم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 نوفمبر 2008)

moviemaker قال:


> علشان تعرفوا حاجه انا انهارده مش رايح الكليه علشان اكسب المسابقه وعندى سيكشن فانسوا انتى انصص مع حد غير بنت العدراء :36_15_15::36_15_15::36_15_15::36_3_1:



*ميرسى يا مووووووووفى ربنا يخليك خلااااويص اكسب انت بس وانا هساعدك هثبت اى حد انه يرد وادخل انت هههههههههههههههههههه ​*


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (19 نوفمبر 2008)

تمام وانا عامل حسابى ولسه شارب اربع ازايز كازوزه ومسطول واعى وشك ولازم اخدها انهارده 
ده طبعا باذن السيد المسيح
يلا بينا نصلى انا وانتى دلوقتى ونطلب من ربنا اى واحد فينا (بنت العدراء وموفى طبعاا) يكسب
نبتدى دلوقتى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههه يلا يا موفى صلى وانا اهو بشرب شاى عشان انسى الدنيا واللى فيها ​*


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (19 نوفمبر 2008)

انا خلصت صلاه
وانتى؟


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*خلصت ياباشا امييييييييييييييييييييين بقولك ايه اوعى نتشغل هنا ويضحك علينا ويكسب حد غيرنا ​*


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (19 نوفمبر 2008)

متخفيش انا فاتح صفحه تانى وبعملها ريفريش
وبعرف العدد وصل لكام


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (19 نوفمبر 2008)

لمشاركات: 998,982


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*ههههههههه بسم الصليب عليك مظبط الامور انت شاطر​*


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (19 نوفمبر 2008)

متخفيش انا تاريخ يا بنتى
انا قسم تاريخ اساسا


----------



## My Rock (19 نوفمبر 2008)

بالراحة يا جماعة..


----------



## oesi no (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*اهدو يا جدعان مش كدة اى حد يكسب  هنقوله مبروك *
*وفى الاخر الجايزة هتطلع انه يقعد اسبوع مربوط فى المنتدى وكل يوم 100 مشاركة اجبارى *​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 نوفمبر 2008)

my rock قال:


> بالراحة يا جماعة..



*حاااااااضر يا زعيم من عنيا براحة خالص اهو ربنا يقويك يارب​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2008)

My Rock قال:


> بالراحة يا جماعة..


 هاتخلوا روك يبطل يعملنا مسابقات وجوايز تاني

اهدوا اهدوا :t30:​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (19 نوفمبر 2008)

طيب انا هديت ولو الجايزه انى اكتب 200 مشاركه فى اليوم انا موافق ادام الهديه من منتدى جميل زى منتدى الكنيسه العربيه
بس المهم اكسب


----------



## noranor12 (19 نوفمبر 2008)

لسه بدرى اوووووووووووووووى


----------



## noranor12 (19 نوفمبر 2008)

عندك حق يا فراشة
هههههههه


----------



## Ramzi (19 نوفمبر 2008)

يا ساتر
طولوا بالكم يا احلى منتدى


----------



## ماريا بنت الملك (19 نوفمبر 2008)

الفكره حلوه قوى ربنا يبارك فى الخدمه


----------



## Aksios (19 نوفمبر 2008)

شكلى مليش تصيب فى المليون
خلاص ناقص حوالى 500 مشاركة تانى
و انا نازل حالا​ 
مبروووووووووووووووك للفائز مقدما​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2008)

طيب ماتعد 

كلنا ماجلين نزولنا لبعد المسابقة​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههه على رأيك يا فرووووشة يلا بجد الف مبروك لاى حد يكسب ​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2008)

صدقيني بجد انا عندي مشوار باليل اجلتة لبكرا

ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## ايرينى جورج (19 نوفمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه خلاص يا شبا فضل 300 وشوية على النتيجة هاة مين اللائونا  اللا دوى  اللا ترية  هاة مين كسبان ههههههههههه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه عسل انتى​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2008)

ايرينى جورج قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه خلاص يا شبا فضل 300 وشوية على النتيجة هاة مين اللائونا اللا دوى اللا ترية هاة مين كسبان ههههههههههه


 ايمي 30:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه عسل انتى​*


 اهو انننننننتييييييييييي​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> اهو انننننننتييييييييييي​



*ههههههههههههههههه مقبولة منك على قد مشاركاتك ههههههههههههههه وغلاوتك طبعا
يلااااااااا يا جماعة الدنيا ولعانة باللبنانى ​*:smile02


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2008)

عمالين نلعب انا وصوت الرب في لعبة الايات

علشان نخلص بسرعة و ننزل مشاويرنا باليل

هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> عمالين نلعب انا وصوت الرب في لعبة الايات
> 
> علشان نخلص بسرعة و ننزل مشاويرنا باليل
> 
> هههههههههههههههههه​



ايييون انا كل ما اجى العب وانا متعودة بلعب هناك علطول الاقى حد فيكوا حط حاجة تانى لما تخلصى ادينى رنة ههههههههههههههه يالهوى شكل الويندوز هيسقط انهاردة الحقونى عايزة اتابع


----------



## صوت الرب (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*يلا قربنا نخلص 
هههههههههه*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 نوفمبر 2008)

صوت الرب قال:


> *يلا قربنا نخلص
> هههههههههه*



*انا حاسة اصلا انك معندكش وقت تضحك ههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## صوت الرب (19 نوفمبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *انا حاسة اصلا انك معندكش وقت تضحك ههههههههههههههههههههه​*


 
:114ev::114ev::114ev:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> ايييون انا كل ما اجى العب وانا متعودة بلعب هناك علطول الاقى حد فيكوا حط حاجة تانى لما تخلصى ادينى رنة ههههههههههههههه يالهوى شكل الويندوز هيسقط انهاردة الحقونى عايزة اتابع


 هههههههههههههههههه

وانا حاسة النت هايبوظ يالههوي

انا اول مصحيت الصبح قلت يارب الكمبيوتر والنت 

مايهزروش النهاردة خالص​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (19 نوفمبر 2008)

انا النت عندى لسه راجع وروحت السكشن ورجعت ولسه مكلتوش المليون
يلا بينا انا مستنى المشاركه 999999
الان المشاركات: 999,883


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2008)

* المشاركات 999,900  ​*


----------



## twety (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*هااااااااانت*

*فات الكتير مش باقى الا القليل*


----------



## جيلان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*يا لهوى نزلت وجيت وانتوا لسة مستنيين من الصبح*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2008)

يارب​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> يارب​



*ولللللللد ........................ بنت .....................ولد ههههههههههههههههه اهدى يا فروشة هتقوم بالسلامة المسابقة انشاءالله ​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2008)

يارب اللي يستاهل يفوز ​


----------



## oesi no (19 نوفمبر 2008)

يا جدعنا حد يقولى الجايزة ايه


----------



## oesi no (19 نوفمبر 2008)

> ولللللللد ........................ بنت .....................ولد ههههههههههههههههه اهدى يا فروشة هتقوم بالسلامة المسابقة انشاءالله


ان شاء الله بنت 
دة اكيد 
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (19 نوفمبر 2008)

> يارب اللي يستاهل يفوز


متعرفيش الجايزة ايه والنبى يا حجه ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> يا جدعنا حد يقولى الجايزة ايه


 اي حاجة من روك تبقى عسل 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*اناحصلت على  اجاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااازة *
*اليوم وغدا*
*وممكن كل واحد*
*يشوف هو رايح فيين*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## twety (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*يلا خلاص*


*العد التنازلى  ابتدا*
*هههههههههههههههه*

*باقى اقل من 70 مشاركه *


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*الجايزة هى ........................................................ حب الجمهوووووووووووووور ​**:yahoo::yahoo::t11::t11::t11::t11::t11​*:


----------



## oesi no (19 نوفمبر 2008)

الجايزة باند اسلامى 
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههه

عسل يا بنت العذراء​


----------



## twety (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههه*
*تمام بنت العدرا*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> الجايزة باند اسلامى





oesi_no قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه​


 
30:​


----------



## twety (19 نوفمبر 2008)

ياساتر عليك ياجورج


----------



## twety (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*عندى احساس*
*المشاركه المليون*

*هتكون فى الموضوع ده *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2008)

وانا برضة عندي احساس بكدا تويتي

طاب تعالوا نحط ايات ​


----------



## oesi no (19 نوفمبر 2008)

يبقا اطلعو برة 
وبعدين ادو فرصه للاعضاء مش كدة يعنى 
المشرفين مالهمش جوووووووووووووايييييييييييييييييييز


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*تصورى ممكن يا  twety*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 نوفمبر 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> يبقا اطلعو برة
> وبعدين ادو فرصه للاعضاء مش كدة يعنى
> المشرفين مالهمش جوووووووووووووايييييييييييييييييييز



*
جوجو يا جوجو يا جوجو انا عضوة مش مشرفة الحمدلله هههههههههههههه افضل هنا؟
​*


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (19 نوفمبر 2008)

باقى اقل من 30 مشاركه
ههههههههههههههااااااااااءءءءءءء


----------



## twety (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*ايوة بجد*
*كده روك لو دخل هنا*

*هيلغى المشاركات الاخيرة دى*

*يلا كفايه هزار*
*وكل مننا يدخل موضوع يرد فيه*
*هههههههههه*


----------



## twety (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*غالبا بيتر وفراشه*

*ده اللى هيحصل *


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (19 نوفمبر 2008)

طب هنعرف منين مين الى كتب المشاركه رقم مليون؟


----------



## oesi no (19 نوفمبر 2008)

يارب


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2008)

​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (19 نوفمبر 2008)

واخيراا المسابقه خلصت
مين بقى هوه المحظوظ


----------



## twety (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*مبرووووووووووووك*

*لصاحب الجايزة*

*الف مبروووووووك *


----------



## oesi no (19 نوفمبر 2008)

ايه الاخبار


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*تممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممت
يا ترى مين سعيد الحظ ​*


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (19 نوفمبر 2008)

خلصت نتصور مين الى كسب؟


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 نوفمبر 2008)

الف مبرووووووك لسعيد الحظ ​


----------



## twety (19 نوفمبر 2008)

​*يلا ياروك ادخل*

*وشوف مييين صاحب النصيب *


----------



## oesi no (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*نحن فى انتظار الزعيم واعلان النتيجة *
*اكيد مش انا *
*الاكسبلورر هنج عندى فى اخر 7 مشاركات قبل المليون *
*ههههههههههههههه*
*محظووووووووووظ*​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (19 نوفمبر 2008)

ازاى نعرف الى كسب؟؟؟


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2008)

جو او ميرو​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (19 نوفمبر 2008)

تصدقوا ممكن اكون انا علشان انا اول واحد كاتب فى الساعه 16و 21 دقيقه والمليون كانت فى نفس الوقت


----------



## mero_engel (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*روك دلوقتي هيدخل ويبلغنا بالفائز السعيد*
*مبرووووووووووووووووك للفايز *​


----------



## twety (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*غالبا عضو مش مشرف*

*هههههههههه*


----------



## صوت الرب (19 نوفمبر 2008)

يمكن Dona Nabil


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*يلا يا زعيم تعالى فرحنا بسرعة الف مبروك بجد لاى حد كسب​*


----------



## جيلان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*روك مشى عشن يسيبنا نفكر شوية *


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (19 نوفمبر 2008)

قولوا معايا الهم كسب بيتر ويكون النت بطى فى نفس الوقت عند الجميع


----------



## twety (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*المشاهدون للموضوع الان*

*15 *
*يلا يارووووك ادخل قول ميييين*

*دلوقت بقى مليون و30 مشاركه *


----------



## ايرينى جورج (19 نوفمبر 2008)

خلاصصصصصصصصص وصلنا لمليون ياترى مين يا جماعة بجد عاوزة اخرج بقة


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 نوفمبر 2008)

يا جماعه بالتأكيد يستاهلها 

الف مبروووووووك للفائز ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2008)

بصوا الصورة دي

توقعاتي هو جو او ميرو



​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*هههههههههه
اشمعنى بس يا صوت الرب​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*دوناااااا مبروك

ههههههههههههههههههه

مين يا شباب​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2008)

عموما مبروووووووووووووووك للفائز​ 
اخرج بقى ​ 
ههههههههههههههه​ 
واللي هايفوز ينصص معايا لحسن هو حرررررر​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 نوفمبر 2008)

فعلا يا جماعه ياميرو 
يا جو 
ده الالى باين فى الصوره ​


----------



## oesi no (19 نوفمبر 2008)

انا
هههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*بفكر احذف 10 مشاركات لاى حد فيكواا لو مش انا اللى فزت ههههههه​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2008)

بت يا ميرو انتي وجو بالنص فاهمين​ 
انا جبتلكم الخبر السعيد دا​


----------



## oesi no (19 نوفمبر 2008)

من الاخ يا جدعان الصورة واضحة جداااا 
ميرو انجيل هى اللى كسبت واراهن بعضويتى ​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (19 نوفمبر 2008)

واءءءءءءءءء
انا كنت المشاركه الى بعد ميرو على طول واءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء


----------



## mero_engel (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*لا مش شرط في مشاركات مش بتظهر في قائمه الموضوعات *
*متقلقوش ياجماعه ياخبر بفلوس *
*شويه قليله هيبي مش بفلوس *
*ههههه*​


----------



## صوت الرب (19 نوفمبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *بفكر احذف 10 مشاركات لاى حد فيكواا لو مش انا اللى فزت ههههههه​*


طالما أنا قلت إنتي الفايزة 
خلص أكيد انتي الفايزة ...
" أنا خايف أنطرد اليوم ههههههههه "


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2008)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *بفكر احذف 10 مشاركات لاى حد فيكواا لو مش انا اللى فزت ههههههه​*


 يالا يا دون اتوكلي على الله 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 نوفمبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *بفكر احذف 10 مشاركات لاى حد فيكواا لو مش انا اللى فزت ههههههه​*


 
فكره ميه ميه 
هههههههههههه ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*بصراحة كل الاسامى اللى موجودة دى تستاهل احلى جايزة كمااان بس بردو هموت واعرف مييييييييييييين ههههههههههههه​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *بصراحة كل الاسامى اللى موجودة دى تستاهل احلى جايزة كمااان بس بردو هموت واعرف مييييييييييييين ههههههههههههه​*


 انتي رحتي فين يا بنت انتي نمتي في ساعة الصفر :smil8:​


----------



## oesi no (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*روك عملها فين ودى مسابقة مقلب المليون *
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*كل مقلب وانتو بخير *​


----------



## الانبا ونس (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*احذفى يا دونا بس حاجات ليها سببب علشان متضربيش بس​*


----------



## صوت الرب (19 نوفمبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *بصراحة كل الاسامى اللى موجودة دى تستاهل احلى جايزة كمااان بس بردو هموت واعرف مييييييييييييين ههههههههههههه​*


و أنا متأكد أنو ماي روك مش راح يبخل
علينا ... و راح يخلينا كلنا فايزين هههههه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> انتي رحتي فين يا بنت انتي نمتي في ساعة الصفر :smil8:​



*انا اهو انا ملحقتش يا اوختى وحياااتك هههههههههههههه معلش تتعوض مسابقة المليون ونص ​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2008)

روك راح فين يالهوي عايزة انزللللللل​


----------



## oesi no (19 نوفمبر 2008)

انتو مش مصدقين ليه يا جدعان انه مقلب 
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## الانبا ونس (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*مبروك مبروك مبروك

مبروك عليكم وعلينا احلى 

فرحة احلى جايزة
لما المنتدى تبقى مشاركات فية وصلت مليون​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *انا اهو انا ملحقتش يا اوختى وحياااتك هههههههههههههه معلش تتعوض مسابقة المليون ونص ​*


 داخلين على شهر الاعياد والمسابقات تتعوض 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## oesi no (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*مقلب *
*مقلب *
*مقلب*
*مقلب*
*ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## صوت الرب (19 نوفمبر 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> *روك عملها فين ودى مسابقة مقلب المليون *
> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *كل مقلب وانتو بخير *​


و انت بألف خير
هههههههههههههه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*يااا زعييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييم انت فييييييييييييييين عايزين نطقس ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (19 نوفمبر 2008)

واءءءءءءءءء
انا كنت المشاركه الى بعد ميرو على طول واءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء
المهم الف الف الف الف الف مبروك للفائز واحب اقدمله الهديه الجميله ديه










معتقدش ان فى حد هيديك هديه باجمال ده بس الهديه الكبرى منى ليك ايه جميله 
"من يزرعون بالدموع يحصدون بالابتهاج"


----------



## الانبا ونس (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*14 عضو 

8 اعضاء

6 زوار

حتى الزوار اتشدوا وانتبهوا وجم جرى 

فين روك

شكلوا بيجيب الجايزة ​*


----------



## صوت الرب (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*بتتوقعوا الجائزة تكون سيارة ولا قصر ولا مليون جنية ؟*


----------



## oesi no (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*بيجيب صورتها بس*
*ههههههههههه*​


----------



## oesi no (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*الجايزة هتكون 90 الف قفا على سهوة هههههههههههههههههه*
*وصلت 4700 مشاركة كمان *​


----------



## الانبا ونس (19 نوفمبر 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> *بيجيب صورتها بس*
> *ههههههههههه*​



*صورة الجاييزة ولا صورة الفايز

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 نوفمبر 2008)

هو مين الى كسب 
هتعلنوا الاسم اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامته
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*اهو احنا مستنيين يا سويتى الزعيم ييجى ينورنا ويقول الفايز مين​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2008)

لا روك مابيعملش مقالب 

يا سهن انت يا جو شكلك انت اللي فزت

وبتشيل العين​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> لا روك مابيعملش مقالب
> 
> يا سهن انت يا جو شكلك انت اللي فزت
> 
> وبتشيل العين​



*ههههههههههههههههههههههه جامدة يا سهن دى ههههههههههههههه مبروووووووووووووووك انا عايزة اعرف بجد عشان اقوم انزل بقى هو روك فييييييييييييييين​*


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (19 نوفمبر 2008)

انا اعصابى واقفه من الصبح و كمان لسه شارب واحده كانز مشبره بيبسى علشان اهدى اعصابى


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (19 نوفمبر 2008)

تصدقوا ممكن يكون داخل بيوزر نيم تانى وعمال يضحك علينا واحنا اعصابنا واقفه
((


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 نوفمبر 2008)

moviemaker قال:


> تصدقوا ممكن يكون داخل بيوزر نيم تانى وعمال يضحك علينا واحنا اعصابنا واقفه
> ((



*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا روك مش بيفكر كده مفتكرش خاالص على فكرة ​*


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (19 نوفمبر 2008)

انا افكارى كلها اتلخبطت
والى هيكسب هعمله موضوع خاص فى قسم الترانيم 
وليه 20 ترنيمه هديه منى يلا بقى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2008)

هو من غير ما يدخل بيوزر نيم تاني

هو عارفنا مجانين وزمانة بيضحك علينا

هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> هو من غير ما يدخل بيوزر نيم تاني
> 
> هو عارفنا مجانين وزمانة بيضحك علينا
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههه​



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه عندك حق ده كفاية العمايل اللى احنا عملناها قبل المسابقة ما تخلص ههههههههه ​*


----------



## جيلان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*اعدوا كلوا فى نفسكوا كدى واجلوا مشاويركوا يساتر مافيش صبر
انا كنت متوقعة اجى الاقى حد كسب رحت الكلية وجيت وانتوا كنتوا لسة ممكن روك يسيبكوا كدة يوم كمان انسوا*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 نوفمبر 2008)

كل واحد معطل حاجه وراه الى عايز ينزل والى مرحوش الكليه يالهوى بجد مجانين
عموما كل واحد يروح يشوف الى وراه ويجى كمان شويه يكون اتعرف مين الى كسب ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2008)

انا نازلة بقى لما ارجع يكون روك جة

ونعرف الفائز

سلام يا احلى اعضاء​


----------



## الانبا ونس (19 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> هو من غير ما يدخل بيوزر نيم تاني
> 
> هو عارفنا مجانين وزمانة بيضحك علينا
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههه​


*
تحفة فعلا اكيد عارفنا مجانين

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ممكن مش عايز يدخل علشان احنا مجانين مريحة شوية بعيد عننا 


ممكن :t9:​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (19 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> انا نازلة بقى لما ارجع يكون روك جة
> 
> ونعرف الفائز
> 
> سلام يا احلى اعضاء​


*
و انا كمان هروح اتعشى برة بيتزاااااااااااااااا

حد عايز بيتزااااااااااااااااااااااا

تجنن  حد عايز 

يلا باى ومبروك للفايز​*


----------



## جيلان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> انا نازلة بقى لما ارجع يكون روك جة
> 
> ونعرف الفائز
> 
> سلام يا احلى اعضاء​



*يااااااه اخيرا هههههههههههه
والنبى فرحتلك 30:
تروحى وتيجى بالسلامة يا قمر وغالبا هتلاقى روك مقلش حاجة بردوا ههههههههههههه*


----------



## My Rock (19 نوفمبر 2008)

حد يحزر مين الفائز؟ او الفائزة؟


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (19 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرو؟


----------



## جيلان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا قلت مش هيريحنا على طول كدى ههههههههههههه*


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (19 نوفمبر 2008)

انا اعصابى واقفه قول بقى يا زعيييييييييييييييمممممممممممممممم


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*انت يا روك ههههههههه​*


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (19 نوفمبر 2008)

الف مبروك للى هيفوز وربنا يباركك يا روك


----------



## أَمَة (19 نوفمبر 2008)

صعب كثير ان الواحد يجزر يا روك
لأن ممكن أكثر من مشارك دخلوا في نفس اللحظة​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (19 نوفمبر 2008)

شكله مش عارف يجيب المشاركه المليون او لسه مجبهاش او يعنى معرفش 
يلا بقى قولنا انا اعصابى بتقول بيب بيب


----------



## جيلان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *انت يا روك ههههههههه​*



*لع لانه وقتها طفش من المنتدى خالص وريح دماغه ههههههه*


----------



## أَمَة (19 نوفمبر 2008)

​ 
ونسيت أقول 
ألف مبروك للفائز أو الفائزة سلفا​


----------



## جيلان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

MovieMaker قال:


> شكله مش عارف يجيب المشاركه المليون او لسه مجبهاش او يعنى معرفش
> يلا بقى قولنا انا اعصابى بتقول بيب بيب



*بتستفز مييييييين دنت طيب 30:
ده ممكن يسبنا يومين تلاتة كدى ههههههههه*


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (19 نوفمبر 2008)

انا هيغمى عليه قول وريحنا يا عمو روك
يا انكل روك
يا زعيم


----------



## candy shop (19 نوفمبر 2008)

الف مبروووووووووووك للفائز او الفائزه​


----------



## My Rock (19 نوفمبر 2008)

محدش يتجرأ و يحزر؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2008)

> جيلان قال:
> 
> 
> > *لع لانه وقتها طفش من المنتدى خالص وريح دماغه ههههههه*


*أيه ده يا جيجى انتى معترضه ان روك هو اللى يفوزززززززز:heat:​*


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (19 نوفمبر 2008)

انا بهددك يا زعيم ان مقولتش مين الى فاز 
هيغمى عليا وهيجيلى سكته قلبيه وهقول ان انت السبب


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (19 نوفمبر 2008)

انا هقولك 34 اسماء وتقولى فيهم ولا لا
ميرو او اويسى او جو او انا او معرفش بقى


----------



## جيلان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *أيه ده يا جيجى انتى معترضه ان روك هو اللى يفوزززززززز:heat:​*



*هو انا كل ما اروح حتة الاقى ملايكة كدى
موضوع كوبتك وهنا
يا لهوى عليكوا ناويين على طردى يا بعدة
انا لا ارى لا اسمع لا اتكلم وماليش دعوة ومشفتش حاجة ومعرفش مين ههههههههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*خلاص لو محتار يا روك افوز انا وخلاص :t17:​*


----------



## Ferrari (19 نوفمبر 2008)

الف مبروك للعضو او العضوة الفايزة

واكيد طبعاً ها يكون يستحقها 

الرب يوفق الجميع ويبارك المنتدى

ومبروك للفايز

​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (19 نوفمبر 2008)

خلاص انا اغمن عليا


----------



## SALVATION (19 نوفمبر 2008)

:36_22_25:​


----------



## جيلان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

MovieMaker قال:


> خلاص انا اغمن عليا



30:​


----------



## ابو لهب (19 نوفمبر 2008)

الف مبروك للعضو او العضوة الفايزة
الرب يوفق الجميع ويبارك  منتديات الكنيسة 
تحياتي ومحبتي للجميع
ابو لهب:ab8::36_3_9:


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 نوفمبر 2008)

يا جماعه خلى اعصابكم هاديه شويه ياخبر دلوقتى بفلوس بكرة يبقا ببلاش
ده فين ناس اغمى عليها ربنا يستر ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## الانبا ونس (19 نوفمبر 2008)

30:30:30:30:30:30:30:​


----------



## ابنه الملك (19 نوفمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههه متخافوش كدا خليكو جامدين
مبروك اللى يفوززززز


----------



## أَمَة (19 نوفمبر 2008)

my rock قال:


> محدش يتجرأ و يحزر؟


 

شو رأيك تعطينا تلميح يساعدنا لنتجرأ؟​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*اييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه ده يا زعيم انت لسة مقولتش يالهوى انا قفلت وجيت تانى قلت زمان الموضوع اتعرف كده بردووو ماشى انا عارفة انك شايل جواك ومش عايز تقول ان انا اللى كسبت هههههههههههههه​*


----------



## أَمَة (19 نوفمبر 2008)

moviemaker قال:


> خلاص انا اغمن عليا


 

حد يلحق بكولونيا نفوء موفي ميكر​


----------



## kalimooo (19 نوفمبر 2008)

الروك وربنا​


----------



## candy shop (19 نوفمبر 2008)

My Rock قال:


> محدش يتجرأ و يحزر؟


 

صعب ​


----------



## Scofield (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*
شكلك انت اللى كتبت المشاركة المليون يا روك علشان تاخد الجايزة لنفسك و توفر فلوسها
*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*طوووووووويب انا هقوم تانى وساعتين كده وجاية يكون روك اصدر القرار باى باى ​*


----------



## جيلان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

أمة قال:


> حد يلحق بكولونيا نفوء موفي ميكر​



*هههههههههه
متقلقيس
بس روك يقول النتيجة هيفوء على طووووول*


----------



## My Rock (19 نوفمبر 2008)

أمة قال:


> شو رأيك تعطينا تلميح يساعدنا لنتجرأ؟​


 
بسيطة اعطيكم تلميح
الفائز عضو(ة) قديم(ــة) بالمنتدى

انا مش حتكلم قبل ما تكملون الالف مشاركة :t30:


----------



## oesi no (19 نوفمبر 2008)

انا اقدم واحد هنا 
هات الجايزة 
ههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (19 نوفمبر 2008)

الى يربحها بما انه مسيحي صرف الف مبروك
وانشالله يكون نشيط  يكون المنتدى الذي ربح
وربنا يباركه سلفا"​


----------



## جيلان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

my rock قال:


> بسيطة اعطيكم تلميح
> الفائز عضو(ة) قديم(ــة) بالمنتدى
> 
> انا مش حتكلم قبل ما تكملون الالف مشاركة :t30:



*يا لهوى الف
طب قلنا اول عشر حروف واحنا نعرف ههههههههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2008)

> My Rock قال:
> 
> 
> > بسيطة اعطيكم تلميح
> ...


*بس 1000 مشاركه :smil8:
ده انت معاك ناس تخلصهم فى ربع ساعه ههههههههه​*


----------



## kalimooo (19 نوفمبر 2008)

تويتي​


----------



## جيلان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*يلا يا جدعان
شدوا حيلكوا كملنا مليون فى اسبوع مش صعبة الف فى ساعة :11azy:*


----------



## Ferrari (19 نوفمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

يا اعضاء المنتدى الكرم اتلموا هنا حالا بالا

عشان تشتركوا فى الموضوع دة

عشان يكمل الالف مشاركة وكل واحد يروح بيته

وقبل ما نروح بيوتنا نفوق اللى اغمن عليهم ههههههههه

​


----------



## oesi no (19 نوفمبر 2008)

هو عاوز الف مشاركة فى الموضوع دة 
طيب يلا نعد 
1


----------



## جيلان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> انا اقدم واحد هنا
> هات الجايزة
> ههههههههه



*بيقول عضو مش مشرف*:t30:


----------



## kalimooo (19 نوفمبر 2008)

او دونا نبيل​


----------



## kalimooo (19 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان بما انة عضوة​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*ميرررسى يا كليمووو 
ربنا يخليك 
مش هنكسرلك كلمه ههههههههه​*


----------



## oesi no (19 نوفمبر 2008)

الامر منتهى يا جدعان 
انا اللى فووزززززززززززززززززززززت


----------



## الانبا ونس (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*ياريت دونا انا اتمنى

تستاهلها

بجد ياريت 

يا دونا ​*


----------



## Rosetta (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*2*


----------



## My Rock (19 نوفمبر 2008)

مش في الموضوع يا جو
لما نعدي المشاركة المليون و الف يبقى اقول

خلال هذه الفترة ليكم حق تحزروا

و لا واحد منكم حزرها صح..


----------



## الانبا ونس (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*جيلان لا بلاش 

اوعى تكون لجيلان لو 

طلعت جيلا ن الغى اى مشاركات ياروك

وخليها لودنا

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## صوت الرب (19 نوفمبر 2008)

My Rock قال:


> بسيطة اعطيكم تلميح
> الفائز عضو(ة) قديم(ــة) بالمنتدى
> 
> انا مش حتكلم قبل ما تكملون الالف مشاركة :t30:


أنا صارلي أكثر من سنة في المنتدى
يعني أنا أعتبر قديم 30:30:30:30:30:


----------



## Rosetta (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*هو انا اللي فوزت بس روك مش عارف هيقوللي ازاي..
اصلي مش هستحمل الفرحة 
هههههههههههه*


----------



## kalimooo (19 نوفمبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *ميرررسى يا كليمووو
> ربنا يخليك
> مش هنكسرلك كلمه ههههههههه​*



بس  بيقول عضوة عادية قديمة اخت دونا​


----------



## الانبا ونس (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*كاندى

فراشة 

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

الاتنين يستاهلوا يا روك ​*


----------



## oesi no (19 نوفمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههه
ميرو انجيل وفراشة صورتها
ومش تضحك علينا


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2008)

> الانبا ونس قال:
> 
> 
> > *ياريت دونا انا اتمنى
> ...


*ميرررررررررررسى يا ونس يا قمررر
بكلامك الحلو ده كأنى فزت بجد يا  حبيبتى​*


----------



## صوت الرب (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*طب إعطينا تلميح آخر 
شو رتبة العضو(ة)*


----------



## kalimooo (19 نوفمبر 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> ميرو انجيل وفراشة صورتها
> ومش تضحك علينا



بيقول عضوة يا ابني​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2008)

> صوت الرب قال:
> 
> 
> > *طب إعطينا تلميح آخر
> > شو رتبة العضو(ة)*


*نااااااااااااااائب :t30:​*


----------



## My Rock (19 نوفمبر 2008)

صوت الرب قال:


> *طب إعطينا تلميح آخر *
> *شو رتبة العضو(ة)*


 

الرتبة من عضو مبارك فما فوق :t30:

في حد بدأ بيكرهني؟

هههههه


----------



## الانبا ونس (19 نوفمبر 2008)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ميرررررررررررسى يا ونس يا قمررر
> بكلامك الحلو ده كأنى فزت بجد يا  حبيبتى​*



*ميرسى لمحبتك يا قمر 

كل المنتدى بيحبك

لو عملنا استفتاء هتفوزى بحب الجمهور 

:Love_Letter_Open::36_3_16::36_3_19::36_3_21:​*


----------



## mansor1_2000 (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*هو مين الفائز او الفائزة انا مش عارف ياريت حد يقول*
*ربنا يعوضكم تعبكم ويبارك حياتكم*​


----------



## أَمَة (19 نوفمبر 2008)

my rock قال:


> مش في الموضوع يا جو
> لما نعدي المشاركة المليون و الف يبقى اقول
> 
> خلال هذه الفترة ليكم حق تحزروا
> ...


 

ماشي يا روك... سؤال،
لو حد حزرها صح تبقى تقول قبل ما توصل المشاركات الى الأف بعد المليون؟​


----------



## أَمَة (19 نوفمبر 2008)

mansor1_2000 قال:


> *هو مين الفائز او الفائزة انا مش عارف ياريت حد يقول*
> 
> 
> *ربنا يعوضكم تعبكم ويبارك حياتكم*​


 


لسه ما اعلنش الأسم​


----------



## My Rock (19 نوفمبر 2008)

أمة قال:


> ماشي يا روك... سؤال،
> 
> 
> لو حد حزرها صح تبقى تقول قبل ما توصل المشاركات الى الأف بعد المليون؟​


 

انا راضي.. سمعونا توقعاتكم..


----------



## أَمَة (19 نوفمبر 2008)

my rock قال:


> الرتبة من عضو مبارك فما فوق :t30:
> 
> في حد بدأ بيكرهني؟
> 
> هههههه


 

يبقى تكون انت الفايز يا روك
واذا كنت صح 
راح نكون كلنا فرحانين 
لأن ما فيش حد ممكن يكرهك​


----------



## الانبا ونس (19 نوفمبر 2008)

My Rock قال:


> الرتبة من عضو مبارك فما فوق :t30:
> 
> في حد بدأ بيكرهني؟
> 
> هههههه



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تحفة ياروك اول مرة اشوفك تعمل كدا

بجد مش قادرة 

هموت من الضحك هتجننا لية بس

يعنى لغيت النزول وبعت اجيب  البيتزا دلفرى وبعدين تطلع عنيا حرام

يارتنى كنت نزلت 

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
فى المحل بتكون احلى من الدلفرى :heat::heat:​*


----------



## جيلان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

my rock قال:


> الرتبة من عضو مبارك فما فوق :t30:
> 
> في حد بدأ بيكرهني؟
> 
> هههههه



*هههههههههههههه لسة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2008)

> My Rock قال:
> 
> 
> > الرتبة من عضو مبارك فما فوق :t30:
> ...


*لالالالالالالالالا مستحيل طبعا نكرهك حتى لو خليتهم 2000 مشاركه مش الف بس :smil8:​*


----------



## صوت الرب (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*


my rock قال:



انا راضي.. سمعونا توقعاتكم..

أنقر للتوسيع...

احنا ما خلينا عضو و إلا حكينا أسمو ههههههههههه
مش ضايل إلا نجيب أسماء أعضاء من منتديات أخرى هههههههه*


----------



## جيلان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالا مستحيل طبعا نكرهك حتى لو خليتهم 2000 مشاركه مش الف بس :smil8:​*


*
باين عليكى يا دونا
يلا اغلطى حتى ينزلك لعضوة ويمكن تفوزى هههههههههه*


----------



## kalimooo (19 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرنا​


----------



## أَمَة (19 نوفمبر 2008)

الكل جوعان يا أنبا ونس
معزمتيناش على البتزا ليه​


----------



## جيلان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

صوت الرب قال:


> *
> احنا ما خلينا عضو و إلا حكينا أسمو ههههههههههه
> مش ضايل إلا نجيب أسماء أعضاء من منتديات أخرى هههههههه*



*ههههههههههههههههههههه
مش بعيد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2008)

> الانبا ونس قال:
> 
> 
> > *ميرسى لمحبتك يا قمر
> ...


:new8:​


----------



## vetaa (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*تصدق يا زعييييييم*
*بحسدك على زكائك*


----------



## جيلان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*ماشى يا روك تقول الكلمة و تمشى :11azy:
خلينا كدى 
المشاركات: 1,000,367

اروح انا الهى نفسى فى حاجة بقى لحد ما فرج ربنا يجى 30:*


----------



## monygirl (19 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2008)

> جيلان قال:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


*بعينك يا شريررررررره :t30:​*


----------



## My Rock (19 نوفمبر 2008)

لا ما تخافوش العضو(ة) من منتدانا

مفيش حد بيحزر ليه؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*ميرووووووووووووووووووووو ​*


----------



## monygirl (19 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا معاكو ا وانشاء الله اعضاء المنتدى مش يبقوا مليون يبقوا ميت مليون ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكوا


----------



## مسعد خليل (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*الف مبروك للفائزة احتمال تكون ‏نيفين ثروت*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*لا جووووووووووو علشان منضربش ههههههههه​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*واضحة عضو(ة)  يعنى ممكن يكون عضو

هوة مش محدد انها بنت جايز تكون ولد

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*swety koky girl 
وده اخر كلام عندى بقى ​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (19 نوفمبر 2008)

أمة قال:


> الكل جوعان يا أنبا ونس
> معزمتيناش على البتزا ليه​



*تعالى حبيبتى 

اتفضلى بس شكل بتاع الدلفرى طمع فيها و هيكلها لوحدة 

اتاخر عليا

شكلوا مش جاى

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## vetaa (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*رووووووووك*
*مفيش اختيارات*
*سهلها شوووووووية بقى*
*شكلنا هنقفل مليون فى الموضوع ده*
*هههههههه*


----------



## جيلان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *swety koky girl
> وده اخر كلام عندى بقى ​*



*كنت هخمن كدى بردوا 30: *

*تيجى نحط  قايمة الاعضاء كلها وهو يختار*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2008)

> الانبا ونس قال:
> 
> 
> > *تعالى حبيبتى
> ...


*تلاقيه قاعد على المنتدى هو كمان مستنى يعرف مين الفايز ههههههههههه​*


----------



## My Rock (19 نوفمبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *ميرووووووووووووووووووووو ​*


 
لا مش هي


----------



## My Rock (19 نوفمبر 2008)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *لا جووووووووووو علشان منضربش ههههههههه​*


 
و لا جو 30:


----------



## kalimooo (19 نوفمبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *swety koky girl
> وده اخر كلام عندى بقى ​*



اخت دونا بيقول عضوة وما فوق وفديمة 
اعتقد مشرفة
ااول مارو مرمر​​


----------



## oesi no (19 نوفمبر 2008)

ياررررررررررب


----------



## صوت الرب (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*طب يا زعيم Dona Nabil ?*


----------



## My Rock (19 نوفمبر 2008)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *swety koky girl ​*
> 
> *وده اخر كلام عندى بقى *​


 
و لا حتى هي :t30:


----------



## جيلان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*مرمر مارو مكانتش موجودة وقتها يا كليم
طيب انبا ونس ؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## الانبا ونس (19 نوفمبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *تلاقيه قاعد على المنتدى هو كمان مستنى يعرف مين الفايز ههههههههههه​*



*ممكن  صح

هههههههههههههههههههههه

وممكن يكون بتاع الدلفرى الفايز

ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## جيلان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*خلاص انا اقول الدليفارى بتاع ونس هههههههههه*


----------



## mansor1_2000 (19 نوفمبر 2008)

أمة قال:


> لسه ما اعلنش الأسم​


 
*شكرا أختى العزيزة امة على الرد*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## kalimooo (19 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *مرمر مارو مكانتش موجودة وقتها يا كليم
> طيب انبا ونس ؟؟؟؟؟*



عضو ولا عضوة يا زعيمنا​


----------



## الانبا ونس (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*انبا ونس فى المزار يا جيلان نايم محدش يجيب سيرتة​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 نوفمبر 2008)

مين ده الى بيخمن انى اكون انا
لا معتقدش اكيد مش انا هو اكيد حد تانى طبعا
قول يا روك بدل ما انت سايبهم هيقولوا اسامى الاعضاء كلهم ههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## My Rock (19 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *مرمر مارو مكانتش موجودة وقتها يا كليم*
> *طيب انبا ونس ؟؟؟؟؟*


 
ولا انبا ونس :crazy_pil

رايح انام شوي.. ابقوا صحوني لو عبرتوا الالف ههههه


----------



## جيلان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

My Rock قال:


> و لا حتى هي :t30:



*طيب روك ؟ :smile02*


----------



## kalimooo (19 نوفمبر 2008)

ما فيش احمالات زعيمنا​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 نوفمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه روك هينام ياريت كله ينام بقا لما يبقا يعلن الاسم​


----------



## Eva Maria (19 نوفمبر 2008)

مش يمكن أنا ؟؟؟ مستبعدين اكون أنا ليه مثلاً 

انا أعتبر قديمه نوعاً ما 

قبل 4 أشهر وعندي 548 مشاركه  :t30:


----------



## kalimooo (19 نوفمبر 2008)

حتنام فين زعيم 
قربوا يخلصوا
شدو حيلكم ​


----------



## الانبا ونس (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*كوكو مان 

طيب؟؟؟​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*طيب شيكوووووو​*


----------



## صوت الرب (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*السكوت علامة الرضى ...
خلص Dona Nabil هي الفائزة *


----------



## My Rock (19 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *طيب روك ؟ :smile02*


 

محدش ليه حق يسألني
ليكم حق تسألوا عن الاعضاء البقية.. الا انا :t30:


----------



## الانبا ونس (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*حد يروح لروك البيت

يقف جنبة زى الذبانة او النحلة و يزن

ومينيمهوش يلا

 ههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## oesi no (19 نوفمبر 2008)

> و لا جو 30:


لا انا بقا 
هه


----------



## My Rock (19 نوفمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> ما فيش احمالات زعيمنا​


 

في احتمالات طبعاً
ما بين الاعضاء المباركين و المشرفين و المحاورين في تقريب الالفين عضو.. اختار الي يعجبك..


----------



## مسعد خليل (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*فراشة مسيحية ولا حد غيرها *


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2008)

> جيلان قال:
> 
> 
> > *خلاص انا اقول الدليفارى بتاع ونس هههههههههه*


*خلاص هو بتاع الدليفرى ده وأمرنا لله
اهو شقيان برضه ويستاهل 
بيغذى الاعضاء هههههههههههههه​*


----------



## جيلان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

My Rock قال:


> ولا انبا ونس :crazy_pil
> 
> رايح انام شوي.. ابقوا صحوني لو عبرتوا الالف ههههه



*يا هدووووووووءك :11azy:
طيب يا زعيم هانت
المشاركات: 1,000,417

انا قلت نجبله قايمة الاعضاء يا جدعان 30:*


----------



## kalimooo (19 نوفمبر 2008)

مضيعوش وقت هاتو اسامي
رنا

​


----------



## أَمَة (19 نوفمبر 2008)

هل الفائزة توقفت عن المشاركات من ساعتين تقريبا​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 نوفمبر 2008)

ممكن تكون سويتى لانها كانت تحت جو وميرو ​


----------



## My Rock (19 نوفمبر 2008)

أمة قال:


> هل الفائزة توقفت عن المشاركات من ساعتين تقريبا​


 
و انتِ متأكدة انها فائزة ليه؟


----------



## oesi no (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*يا جدعان عليا الطلاق انا اللى فوزت او دونا *​


----------



## My Rock (19 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *يا هدووووووووءك :11azy:*
> *طيب يا زعيم هانت*
> *المشاركات: 1,000,417*
> 
> *انا قلت نجبله قايمة الاعضاء يا جدعان 30:*


 
شدي حليك قائمة الأعضاء


----------



## My Rock (19 نوفمبر 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> *يا جدعان عليا الطلاق انا اللى فوزت او دونا *​


 
عليك الطلاق انك مش صح :t30:


----------



## مسعد خليل (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*احتمال تكون مريمتى Meriamty*


----------



## kalimooo (19 نوفمبر 2008)

ممكن يكون فائز يعني
​


----------



## جيلان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

My Rock قال:


> و انتِ متأكدة انها فائزة ليه؟



*طيب سهلها قول واد ولا بنوتة :hlp:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2008)

> my rock قال:
> 
> 
> > شدي حليك قائمة الأعضاء


*روك مش حارمكوا من حاجه اهو هههههههه​*


----------



## أَمَة (19 نوفمبر 2008)

my rock قال:


> و انتِ متأكدة انها فائزة ليه؟


 

يعني اللي هي ببالك نفسها اللي ببالي؟​


----------



## mero_engel (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*توووووووووووووووووووووويتي ياروك*
*او فراااااااشه مسيحه *​


----------



## الانبا ونس (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*مش قولت لكم ولد عضو 

علشان تصدقونى   هوة كوكو مان مبروك يا كوكو 

هههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## oesi no (19 نوفمبر 2008)

> عليك الطلاق انك مش صح :t30:


انا صح


----------



## My Rock (19 نوفمبر 2008)

مسعد خليل قال:


> *احتمال تكون مريمتى meriamty*


 
لا البت مختفية من فترة..


----------



## My Rock (19 نوفمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> ممكن يكون فائز يعني​


 

طبعاً ممكن..


----------



## مسعد خليل (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*طيب ممكن تكون +meriet+*


----------



## kalimooo (19 نوفمبر 2008)

كليمو
ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## جيلان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

my rock قال:


> شدي حليك قائمة الأعضاء



*هههههههههههههههههه
يا لهوى جايبهالى بنفسك كمان
طيب يا جماعة بين ألفين عضو الطعوهم واحد واحد منها نكمل الالف ومنها نعمل احتمالات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*لا بقى كلمة مسابقه كلمه مؤنثه يبقى اللى لازم تفوز بنت هههههههه​*


----------



## Eva Maria (19 نوفمبر 2008)

> ممكن يكون فائز يعني



وأساساً متوقعين تكون فائزة مش فائز ليه ؟


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (19 نوفمبر 2008)

طب هو ولد ولا بنت ؟


----------



## oesi no (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*العضو (ة) اسمه موجود بس بالدلع وروك مش بيحب الدلع يا جدعان *
*اكتبو الاسامى زى ماهى فى العضوية*​


----------



## ابنه الملك (19 نوفمبر 2008)

تقريبا ممكن تكون فراشه مسيحيه


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (19 نوفمبر 2008)

انا هولع فى نفسى وفى المنتدى لو مقلتش علشان انا بقالى ساعتين بحايل فيك ومش راضى تقول


----------



## My Rock (19 نوفمبر 2008)

**ماريا** قال:


> وأساساً متوقعين تكون فائزة مش فائز ليه ؟


 
تكهنات لا اكثر :t30:

يبوي ما احلى ان الواحد عنده معلومة و محتفظ بيها لحاله.. هههه


----------



## جيلان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

My Rock قال:


> تكهنات لا اكثر :t30:
> 
> يبوي ما احلى ان الواحد عنده معلومة و محتفظ بيها لحاله.. هههه



*وما اوحش فقدان الاعصاب :smil8:*


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 نوفمبر 2008)

الانبا ونس قال:


> *مش قولت لكم ولد عضو ​*
> 
> _*علشان تصدقونى هوة كوكو مان مبروك يا كوكو *_​
> 
> _*هههههههههههههههههههه*_​


هههههههههههههههههه
لالالالالالالالالا 
مش كوكو خالص ​


----------



## oesi no (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*المنتدى حاله هيقف ياروك*
*كل الناس هنا مستنيه النتيجة *
*قولهم ان انا الفائز وريح نفسك*
*ههههههههه*​


----------



## vetaa (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*اية يا رووووووووك*
*جايبنا هنا تعذبنا*
*قول بقى وخلص*
*هههههههههههههه*


----------



## My Rock (19 نوفمبر 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> *المنتدى حاله هيقف ياروك*
> 
> *كل الناس هنا مستنيه النتيجة *
> *قولهم ان انا الفائز وريح نفسك*
> ...


 

هي بالغصب؟
مش انت يعني مش انت
روح شوف قسمك و طلبات الترانيم بقى ههههه


----------



## mero_engel (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*فرااشه *
*او *
*فاديه *
*او*
*تووويتي *​


----------



## kalimooo (19 نوفمبر 2008)

طيب انا جعت 
المحلات ها تسكر مطر اروح بسرعة وارجع
يلا يا شباب الهيئة لازم نوصل للالف​


----------



## الانبا ونس (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*كل الاعضاء والمشرفين سايبين المنتدى وقعدين هنا يلا انتشروا 

زعق فيهم يا روك يلا

ههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## مسعد خليل (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*تبقى مارلين ولا اية*


----------



## جيلان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*طيب تونى تون ولا فراشة ولا امة ولا صوت الرب ؟*


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (19 نوفمبر 2008)

احنا والمشرفين مش هنطلع غير لما روك يقول مين


----------



## الانبا ونس (19 نوفمبر 2008)

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 24 ( الأعضاء 20 والزوار 4)  
‏الانبا ونس+, ‏**ماريا**, ‏.تونى.تون., ‏ابو لهب, ‏ابنه الملك, ‏Dona Nabil, ‏جيلان, ‏kokoman, ‏mero_engel, ‏MovieMaker, ‏My Rock+, ‏oesi_no, ‏صوت الرب, ‏rgaa luswa, ‏Scofield+, ‏swety koky girl+, ‏عالم صعب, ‏vetaa+, ‏كليمو, ‏كارلوس جون  


يلا زعق بقى مشيهم  

هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## مسعد خليل (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*ماريان بنت البابا كيرلس*


----------



## My Rock (19 نوفمبر 2008)

انا قلت اسم اسم مش عشرة عشرة
الي يقول اسم عضو واحد حارد عليه و الي يقول اكثر من اسم مش حرد

عندي المعلومة و بتعزز فيها, في حد عنده اي اعتراض؟


----------



## oesi no (19 نوفمبر 2008)

> هي بالغصب؟
> مش انت يعني مش انت
> روح شوف قسمك و طلبات الترانيم بقى ههههه


طيب 
هروح اشوف 
بس لعلمكم جميعا 
انا اللى فوزت بردة


----------



## Eva Maria (19 نوفمبر 2008)

> طيب تونى تون ولا فراشة ولا امة ولا صوت الرب



ويعني انا بختي ناقص ؟


----------



## My Rock (19 نوفمبر 2008)

**ماريا** قال:


> ويعني انا بختي ناقص ؟


 
حتضربوا ببعضكم ولا ايه؟ :t30:


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (19 نوفمبر 2008)

هوه حسب ما فراشه جابت الصوره ان ميرو انجل هيه الى كسبت


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 نوفمبر 2008)

زعيمنا 

انت الفائز 
​


----------



## mero_engel (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*لا ياروك هو احنا نقدر نتكلم *
*فاااااااااااااديه*​


----------



## جيلان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

My Rock قال:


> انا قلت اسم اسم مش عشرة عشرة
> الي يقول اسم عضو واحد حارد عليه و الي يقول اكثر من اسم مش حرد
> 
> عندي المعلومة و بتعزز فيها, في حد عنده اي اعتراض؟



*طيب خدهم بالدور بدل ما اعمل مشاركات كتير على الفاضى 
شكله حد منهم :t30:*

*طيب هقول صوت الرب ؟؟؟*


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (19 نوفمبر 2008)

بص ميرو انجل؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2008)

> My Rock قال:
> 
> 
> > انا قلت اسم اسم مش عشرة عشرة
> ...


*لا اعتراض ايه
حد جاب سيرة اعتراض :smil8::smil8::smil8:​*


----------



## مسعد خليل (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*محتاجه اليك يسوع  هى ولا لا*


----------



## My Rock (19 نوفمبر 2008)

moviemaker قال:


> هوه حسب ما فراشه جابت الصوره ان ميرو انجل هيه الى كسبت


 
جبت الصورة دي منين؟
الصورة دي مزورة


----------



## جيلان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

**ماريا** قال:


> ويعني انا بختي ناقص ؟



*اتفرجى هيفرح فينا
خلاص ماريا ولا تزعلى يا حبيبتى :t4:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2008)

تونى تووووووووون *​*


----------



## My Rock (19 نوفمبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *لا اعتراض ايه​*
> 
> *حد جاب سيرة اعتراض :smil8::smil8::smil8:*​


 

يعني.. لو حد يعترض ابقى اخلي الاعلان عن الفائز لبكرة..


----------



## مسعد خليل (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*ميريام عادل*


----------



## الانبا ونس (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*مبروك ياميرو

نقسمها سوا بس انا اول واحدة قالت لك مبروك قسميها معايا ​*


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (19 نوفمبر 2008)

لالالا ديه فراشه الى جبتها مش انا يا زعيم


----------



## مسعد خليل (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*الانبا ونس*


----------



## جيلان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

my rock قال:


> يعني.. لو حد يعترض ابقى اخلي الاعلان عن الفائز لبكرة..



*يعنى لو اعترض حد حتبعتله رسالة خاضة بالحل ماهى مش فارقة
احنا نعترض واعمل الى فى دماغك بردوا ههههههههههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2008)

> > My Rock قال:
> >
> >
> > > يعني.. لو حد يعترض ابقى اخلي الاعلان عن الفائز لبكرة..


*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا بكره ايه بس
 هو حد  يقدر يعترررض
طيب خلى كده حد يعترض  :smil8:​*


----------



## أَمَة (19 نوفمبر 2008)

**ماريا** قال:


> ويعني انا بختي ناقص ؟


 

يا حبيبتي يا ماريا 
انت على الراس والعين وأنا معجبة *كثير* بكتابتك
وبتستهالي تكوني الفايزة
​


----------



## oesi no (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا اللى فوووووووووزت*
*خلصت الطلبات يا زعيم حد عنده طلبات ترانيم تانى *
*هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## My Rock (19 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *يعنى لو اعترض حد حتبعتله رسالة خاضة بالحل ماهى مش فارقة*
> *احنا نعترض واعمل الى فى دماغك بردوا ههههههههههه*


 
عندك الشجاعة و تعترضي؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*بامانه يا روك انا بتجيلى مكالمات على الموبايل من ناس مش على المنتدى دلوقتى بتسألنى على النتيجه ههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (19 نوفمبر 2008)

طب ممكطن تقولى يا عمو روك وقت المشاركه رقم مليون وانا هقولك مين على طول


----------



## mero_engel (19 نوفمبر 2008)

الانبا ونس قال:


> *مبروك ياميرو​*
> 
> 
> _*نقسمها سوا بس انا اول واحدة قالت لك مبروك قسميها معايا *_​


*اسكتي يا يا مرمر *
*مش مطلعتش انا *
*هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## مسعد خليل (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*assyrian girl*


----------



## Eva Maria (19 نوفمبر 2008)

my rock قال:


> حتضربوا ببعضكم ولا ايه؟ :t30:





طبعاً حضرتك يا زعيمنا مبسوط 
واحنا نشد في شعرنا 



انا احملك المسؤولية عن أي طوشة ممكن تحدث الان بسبب الاعصاب المتوترة


----------



## mero_engel (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*طيب انا قولت اسم واحد اهو يا روك *
*فاااديه*
*رد عليا بقي *​


----------



## My Rock (19 نوفمبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *بامانه يا روك انا بتجيلى مكالمات على الموبايل من ناس مش على المنتدى دلوقتى بتسألنى على النتيجه ههههههههههههههههه​*


 

هههههههه ناس طماعة بشكل..


----------



## أَمَة (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*الكل يسمع *

أمة (الخادمة الصغيرة)
تعلن لكم اسم الفائزة

*ميرو انجل*​


----------



## الانبا ونس (19 نوفمبر 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> *انا اللى فوووووووووزت*
> *خلصت الطلبات يا زعيم حد عنده طلبات ترانيم تانى *
> *هههههههههههههههه*​



ايون انا عايزة جميع الترانيم الى بتبداء بحرف ال ظ

يلا روح هات 

ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## My Rock (19 نوفمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *طيب انا قولت اسم واحد اهو يا روك *
> 
> *فاااديه*
> 
> *رد عليا بقي *​


 نو


----------



## My Rock (19 نوفمبر 2008)

moviemaker قال:


> طب ممكطن تقولى يا عمو روك وقت المشاركه رقم مليون وانا هقولك مين على طول


 
وقت المشاركة هو.. *اليوم من قبل ساعتين تقريباً*..


----------



## مسعد خليل (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*asula*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*كااااااااااااااااااااااااندى​*


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (19 نوفمبر 2008)

انا الى كسبت ؟؟


----------



## الانبا ونس (19 نوفمبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *بامانه يا روك انا بتجيلى مكالمات على الموبايل من ناس مش على المنتدى دلوقتى بتسألنى على النتيجه ههههههههههههههههه​*



*نتيجة ثانوية عامة يادونا ولا اية

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## جيلان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

My Rock قال:


> عندك الشجاعة و تعترضي؟



*لا طبعا هو انا اعمل شجاعة واكتب اخر مشاركة فى حياتى يعنى :hlp:
حرام عايزة اروح الكلية بكرة وبالى مرتاح 
دنا بقالى ساعة بينادوا عليا للعشا ولازقة فى الكرسى عشن اعرف مين*


----------



## My Rock (19 نوفمبر 2008)

**ماريا** قال:


> طبعاً حضرتك يا زعيمنا مبسوط
> واحنا نشد في شعرنا
> 
> 
> ...


 
الي حيعمل طوشة حيتطوش خارج المنتدى على طووول


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*يبقى كووووووووبتك بقى ههههههههه​*


----------



## oesi no (19 نوفمبر 2008)

> ايون انا عايزة جميع الترانيم الى بتبداء بحرف ال ظ
> 
> يلا روح هات
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههه


*مفيش غير ظهرتى يا مريم ومش هجيبهالك الا اما يقول ان انا اللى فوزت *​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (19 نوفمبر 2008)

مينفعش من ساعتين علشان دلوقتى 7 و 22
والمشاركه المليون كان من الساعه 4 و 20
و 4 و 21


----------



## My Rock (19 نوفمبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *يبقى كووووووووبتك بقى ههههههههه​*


 
ههههههه ازاي حصلت محدش عارف..


----------



## SALVATION (19 نوفمبر 2008)

_بجد ده جو جميل انا حابب دة
مفيش اجمل من كدة
مش تقول دلوقت يا روك علشان مش يتفرقو​_


----------



## الانبا ونس (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*الساعة 7 يعنى يلا 

توقع  


هههههههههههههههههههه

فينك يا كوبتك بجد مفتقدينوا بجد 

يرجع بالسلامة ياكوبتك بجد وحشنا ​*


----------



## مسعد خليل (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*basboosa*


----------



## mero_engel (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*تووووووويتي *
*علي ما اعتقد ؟*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2008)

الانبا ونس قال:


> *نتيجة ثانوية عامة يادونا ولا اية
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*



*العن صدقينى ههههههه​*


----------



## My Rock (19 نوفمبر 2008)

انا نعست :a4:


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (19 نوفمبر 2008)

بص انا قولت موفى ميكر قول اه ولا لا؟


----------



## Eva Maria (19 نوفمبر 2008)

أمة : 


> يا حبيبتي يا ماريا
> انت على الراس والعين وأنا معجبة كثير بكتابتك
> وبتستهالي تكوني الفايزة



حبيبتي امه
شكراً يا روحي على شهادتك 

أنا بهزر طبعاً لاني متأكده 1000% أني لست الفائزة , ففي هذا الوقت لم تكن لي مشاركات 

انا بس بناوش الاخوه هنا ههههه


----------



## مسعد خليل (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*bent_yaso3*


----------



## My Rock (19 نوفمبر 2008)

MovieMaker قال:


> بص انا قولت موفى ميكر قول اه ولا لا؟


 
محدش ليه حق يسأل عن عضويته.. ليكم حق تسألوا عن العضويات الاخرى بس

حد عنده اعتراض؟ :t30:


----------



## جيلان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *يبقى كووووووووبتك بقى ههههههههه​*



*كنت لسة هجيب سيرته يعلم ربنا بس قلت لحسن روك ينفذ تهديده هههههههههه*


----------



## mero_engel (19 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشه مسيحيه جواب نهائب بقي​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2008)

> My Rock قال:
> 
> 
> > ههههههه ازاي حصلت محدش عارف..


*ما هى الالوان بتحن لبعضها بقى :t30:
كوووووووووووووووووووووووووووسه :smil8:​*


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (19 نوفمبر 2008)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## oesi no (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*يا جدعان ريحو بالكم انا اللى فوزت والصورة بتاعت فراشه موضحة كدة لانى كتبت مشاركة فى المشرفين قبلها وبالتالى انا اللى افوووووووووز *
*هات الجايزة احسنلك *
*من الاخر يا حج روك اللى فاز دونا *
*ولا اقولك *
*اللى فاز ميرو*
*لالا *
*سويتى *
*لا *
*موفى ميكر*
*اقولك حل سهل *
*اطلب ترنيمة اجيبهالك وتقولى الاسم فى رساله خاصة *​


----------



## SALVATION (19 نوفمبر 2008)

فيتا​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (19 نوفمبر 2008)

My Rock قال:


> محدش ليه حق يسأل عن عضويته.. ليكم حق تسألوا عن العضويات الاخرى بس
> 
> حد عنده اعتراض؟ :t30:


انا شكيت شكلك هتتعبنى وانا عندى السكر :smil8::heat:


----------



## مسعد خليل (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*bnt elra3y*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*موفى ميكر​*


----------



## vetaa (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*نععععععم*
*يعنى هتنام من غير ما تقول*
*لا حرااااااااام بجد*

*طيب نقووووول*
*ميرووووووو انجيل*


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (19 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراا ليكى يا مادونا بس هوه ماى روك سكت ليه ؟


----------



## My Rock (19 نوفمبر 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> *يا جدعان ريحو بالكم انا اللى فوزت والصورة بتاعت فراشه موضحة كدة لانى كتبت مشاركة فى المشرفين قبلها وبالتالى انا اللى افوووووووووز *
> 
> *هات الجايزة احسنلك *​


 
حتبطل احلام امتى؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2008)

> My Rock قال:
> 
> 
> > محدش ليه حق يسأل عن عضويته.. ليكم حق تسألوا عن العضويات الاخرى بس
> ...


*هو حد اعترض ولا حتى فتح بقه :11azy:​*


----------



## أَمَة (19 نوفمبر 2008)

moviemaker قال:


> شكراا ليكى يا مادونا بس هوه ماى روك سكت ليه ؟


 

ماي روك سكت لأني حزرت بتسمية
 ميرو انجل​


----------



## My Rock (19 نوفمبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *موفى ميكر​*


 

ولا موفي ميكر


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 نوفمبر 2008)

روك ريحهم وقول انك اجلت انك تقول الاسم لبكرة ولا بعده وخلاص​


----------



## oesi no (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*طيب ما انا قولت اسمى وقولتلى لا*
*وجاتنى صيانة جهاز *
*يعنى لسه قدامى بتاع ساعه على ما ارجع*
*تفتكر هرجع الاقى نتيجة*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2008)

> MovieMaker قال:
> 
> 
> > شكراا ليكى يا مادونا بس هوه ماى روك سكت ليه ؟


*راح   يجيبلك الجايزه 30:​*


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (19 نوفمبر 2008)

انا هقفل وهفتح كمان شويه 
ونشوف ايه الى هيكون حصل


----------



## oesi no (19 نوفمبر 2008)

> حتبطل احلام امتى؟


ما هو شوف انا الفائز فى كل الاحوال
مفيش جايزة هتخرج منك النهاردة الا لو عدت عليا الاول هه
وانا اللى فوزت بقا
هه


----------



## الكنيسة المفدية (19 نوفمبر 2008)

كفاية بقى عاوز انام شوية هههههه

انا اقولك فكرة احسن ، من مين الفايز

انت تقولى اية الجائزة؟؟؟ ههههه​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (19 نوفمبر 2008)

انا هقفل وهفتح كمان شويه 
ونشوف ايه الى هيكون حصل


----------



## مسعد خليل (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*candy shop*


----------



## kalimooo (19 نوفمبر 2008)

الحوت​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (19 نوفمبر 2008)

بنت العدراء خليكى معايه وهتكسبى باى باى


----------



## My Rock (19 نوفمبر 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> *طيب ما انا قولت اسمى وقولتلى لا*
> 
> *وجاتنى صيانة جهاز *
> *يعنى لسه قدامى بتاع ساعه على ما ارجع*
> ...


 
ما تخليك يا جو :t30:


----------



## oesi no (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*روك *
*هو انت بيستفزوك ازاى *
*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## جيلان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> روك ريحهم وقول انك اجلت انك تقول الاسم لبكرة ولا بعده وخلاص​



*لا هو قال بعد الف مشاركة او تخمين
بلاش شغل بوتاجازات انا بشوفك كل يوم يا بت خافى على نفسك :11azy:*


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (19 نوفمبر 2008)

بص انت قول الجايزه ومش لازم الفائز


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*يعنى واخد اجازه يومان*
*ومحدش قال لى انى كسبت*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*عموما*
*انا متبرع ليها*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*

*بس تيجى *
*وانا ااقول لمين*
*هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## مسعد خليل (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*ايرينى جورج*


----------



## الانبا ونس (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*المواضيع: 55,120, المشاركات: 1,000,641, الأعضاء: 57,567 

هانت يا جماعة زودوا المشاركات يلا  شدوا حيلكوا ​*


----------



## My Rock (19 نوفمبر 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> *روك *
> 
> *هو انت بيستفزوك ازاى *
> 
> *؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


 
عندي مضاد مستفزات


----------



## الانبا ونس (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*هانت هانت هانت 

قربنا نشوف فادينا 
ههههههههههههههههههههه

جو هات الترنيم دى يلا

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Eva Maria (19 نوفمبر 2008)

My Rock :


> الي حيعمل طوشة حيتطوش خارج المنتدى على طووول



أيوا كده عين الصواب 

طيب ممكن نعرف أيه هي الجائزة ؟؟؟

على الاقل نتسلى فيها في هذا الوقت العصيب قبل ان تسلم للفائز :smil8:


ومبروك للجائز سلفاً


----------



## Rosetta (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*يلا يا زعييييييييييم ...
دا احنا عم نستنى على نااااااااااااااار...
بس تصدقوا حلوة جمعتنا كده بموضوع واحد...​*


----------



## مسعد خليل (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*ارووجة*


----------



## جيلان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

moviemaker قال:


> بص انت قول الجايزه ومش لازم الفائز



*فكرتنى 
الجايزة دى زل تانى خالص
الفين تلت تلاف مشاركة كدى*


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*طيب انا عندى فكره*
*زود المشاركات *
* 1500000*
*وصدقنى هنوااااااااافق*​


----------



## goerge (19 نوفمبر 2008)

انا اللى فوزت


----------



## مسعد خليل (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*swety koky girl*


----------



## goerge (19 نوفمبر 2008)

فايزين من يومنا والله والحاله كويسه ​


----------



## مسعد خليل (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*cobcob*


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*والنبى ياروك*
*المشرفين والاعضاء *
*سايبين اقسامهم*
*ومتجمعين هنا*
*ممكن تخلى كل واحد يروح قسمة*
*وتعلن النتيجة*
*ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## goerge (19 نوفمبر 2008)

اناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مسعد خليل (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*استير*


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2008)

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 20 ( الأعضاء 17 والزوار 3) ‏*BITAR*, ‏*.تونى.تون.*, ‏*أمة**, ‏مسعد خليل, ‏bent el3dra, ‏*الانبا ونس*, ‏الكنيسة المفدية, ‏ابنه الملك, ‏*Dona Nabil*, ‏*جيلان*+, ‏MovieMaker, ‏*My Rock*, ‏*صوت الرب*, ‏*صوت صارخ*, ‏*red rose88*, ‏*Scofield*, ‏كارلوس جون


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*منوريييييييييييييييييييييييين*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*اعصابك حديد يا روك*​


----------



## مسعد خليل (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*crazy_girl*


----------



## Scofield (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*حاسس و الله اعلم انه مشرف او محاور و كتب المشاركة وهو فى الوضع الخفى*


----------



## مسعد خليل (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*Dona Nabil*


----------



## الانبا ونس (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*روك فين هوة نام اياك ؟؟


حد يروح يجيبوا ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*ااااااااااااااايه هنقول مبروك لمين ياروك ؟*​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (19 نوفمبر 2008)

هوه اعصابه حديد احنا اعصابنا فولاذ يلا بقى نطنشه وهوه هيقول الى فاز زى ال...................(الشاطر طبعاا)(نيتكم وحشه كده ليه مش عرف)
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## vetaa (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*يمكن انتى يا مرمر مارو*
*ههههههههههه*


----------



## مسعد خليل (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*eman88*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*عسسسسسسسسسسسسسل بجد يا روك ههههههههههههههههه شكل الجايزة فعلا حب الجمهور هههههههه زى ما قلت قبل كده من حوالى 70 صفحة  نفسى يا زعيم ابقى زيك كده اعصابى هادية ​*


----------



## جيلان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*مسعد بتقول على ناس مبتدخلش من زماااااااااااااااااااااان*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 نوفمبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> *يمكن انتى يا مرمر مارو*
> *ههههههههههه*



*30:30:30:

لا أنا فزت مرة قبل كده كفاية عليااااااااااا :11azy:*​


----------



## مسعد خليل (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*emy*


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 نوفمبر 2008)

اعتقد انو يكون 

dr.sheko

صح ولا ؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## جيلان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*روك بيتفرج علينا ويطلع
تعملوا اضراب فيقلكوا النتيجة واتطرد انا ؟*


----------



## Rosetta (19 نوفمبر 2008)

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 18 ( الأعضاء 16 والزوار 2)  
‏red rose88, ‏مسعد خليل, ‏bent el3dra, ‏الكنيسة المفدية, ‏ابنه الملك, ‏Dona Nabil+, ‏جيلان+, ‏kokoman+, ‏marmar_maroo+, ‏MovieMaker, ‏شوقى حكيم, ‏Scofield, ‏swety koky girl, ‏كارلوس جون


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*متريحش الناااااااس دى يازعيم 

خاليهم قلقنين كده خالى الواحد يتفرج *​


----------



## مسعد خليل (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*enass*


----------



## جيلان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

مسعد خليل قال:


> *emy*



*انت بتعمل بنصيحتى وتجيب من القايمة ولا ايه ؟ :smil16:*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*ااااااااااايه يا مسعد انت جاى تحفظنا اسماء الاعضاء ولا ايه :new6:​*


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (19 نوفمبر 2008)

طيب لو كوبتيك كان موجود شاب مصرى تمام اوعى وشك كان هيقول فى ساعتها ومش هيرضى بس هوه دلوقتى بيخدم الشعب (جندى مجند مينا)
ههههههههههه


----------



## مسعد خليل (19 نوفمبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus*
نفسى ارتاح
*


----------



## جيلان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *متريحش الناااااااس دى يازعيم
> 
> خاليهم قلقنين كده خالى الواحد يتفرج *​



*والنبى ما محتاج توصية يا حبيبتى*


----------



## مسعد خليل (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*بنت الفادى*


----------



## جيلان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

moviemaker قال:


> طيب لو كوبتيك كان موجود شاب مصرى تمام اوعى وشك كان هيقول فى ساعتها ومش هيرضى بس هوه دلوقتى بيخدم الشعب (جندى مجند مينا)
> ههههههههههه



*بس يا مصيبة متخبطش فى الحلل
بس متقلقش يا اخويا كوبتك شرحه
قلتلكوا نعمل اضراب وانا الى هتطرد متقلقوش*


----------



## Rosetta (19 نوفمبر 2008)

مسعد خليل قال:


> engy_love_jesus*
> نفسى ارتاح
> *




*هههههههههههه
يا حرام يا مسعد 
ما تريحه بقى يا روك و تقووووووول ... تعب حرام عليييييك *


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 نوفمبر 2008)

MovieMaker قال:


> طيب لو كوبتيك كان موجود شاب مصرى تمام اوعى وشك كان هيقول فى ساعتها ومش هيرضى بس هوه دلوقتى بيخدم الشعب (جندى مجند مينا)
> ههههههههههه



:smil13:​


----------



## شوقى حكيم (19 نوفمبر 2008)

من هذه الطالعة من البريه كأعمدة من دخان معطرة بالمر واللبان وبكل أذرة التاجر . نش 3  .....6


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا همشى بقى أنتشر فى المنتدى شووووووية هههه

ولما أرجع أبقوا قوليلى وصلتم لأيه *​


----------



## vetaa (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*1,000,756*

*هانت هانت*
*بس ابقوا قابلونى لو قال*


----------



## الانبا ونس (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*هدوا اعصابكوا 

جبتلكوا كريم كراميل تتسلوا ​*


----------



## مسعد خليل (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*germen*


----------



## Rosetta (19 نوفمبر 2008)

الانبا ونس قال:


> *هدوا اعصابكوا
> 
> جبتلكوا كريم كراميل تتسلوا ​*



*وااااااااااو دا انا بموت في الكريم كراميل 
مرسييييييييي يا قمر *


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (19 نوفمبر 2008)

انا همشى دلوقتى بااى وباليل على الساعه 1 افتح يمكن يكون ربنا رضى عليه ويقول


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*قوم يا موفى شوية لانك خبطت جامد يلا روح هدى اعصابك اشرب قرفة هههههههههههههههههههه وتعالى بليل شوية​*


----------



## Rosetta (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*حراااااام يا روك تسهرنا اكتر من كده 
دا انا بكرة عندي دواااااام
و خايفة ما عرفش انام و انا بفكر بالفائز
يلاااااااا بقى قووووووووول *


----------



## مسعد خليل (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*happy angel*


----------



## Scofield (19 نوفمبر 2008)

الانبا ونس قال:


> *هدوا اعصابكوا
> 
> جبتلكوا كريم كراميل تتسلوا ​*



*
يادماغك الرايقة يا مرمر رايقة رايقة مرة جيلى ومرة كريم كراميل فاتحة مصنع حلويات شكلك كده:t9:
*


----------



## My Rock (19 نوفمبر 2008)

في حد اعصابه متوترة؟


----------



## vetaa (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*لا خااااااالص*
*انت بتتكلم فى ايه*
*ههههههههههه*

*مش ناوى بقى*


----------



## Rosetta (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*اه يا روك اناااااااااااااا ...​*


----------



## أَمَة (19 نوفمبر 2008)

شوقى حكيم قال:


> من هذه الطالعة من البريه كأعمدة من دخان معطرة بالمر واللبان وبكل أذرة التاجر . نش 3 .....6


 

أخي شوقي
أنت وضعت سؤال في المكان الغلط
يجب أن يكون في قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية
لكي نرد عليه

الرب يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (19 نوفمبر 2008)

my rock قال:


> في حد اعصابه متوترة؟







هههههههههههههه
كلا   لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا​​


----------



## جيلان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

My Rock قال:


> في حد اعصابه متوترة؟



*لا 
هو انت عملت حاجة توتر الاعصاب ؟ :thnk0001:*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 نوفمبر 2008)

My Rock قال:


> في حد اعصابه متوترة؟




*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا خالص يا زعيمنا انت براحتك خاالص :heat::heat:​*


----------



## أَمَة (19 نوفمبر 2008)

الانبا ونس قال:


> *هدوا اعصابكوا *​
> 
> *جبتلكوا كريم كراميل تتسلوا *​


 

بس هاي تسلية بتخن شوي
​


----------



## جيلان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*سلام و نعمة جيلان.*
آخر زيارة لك كانت: اليوم الساعة 10:47 AM 
مشاركاتك : 5005 *+* 

*الرقم ده عاجبنى مكنتش عايزة اغيره بس هعمل ايه بقى ادمان*


----------



## أَمَة (19 نوفمبر 2008)

my rock قال:


> في حد اعصابه متوترة؟


 

صراحة يا روك
اللي انت عملتو انا بسميه رياضة روحية
تقوي عند الواحد صفة الصبر وتعلموا الإنتظار بهدوء​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2008)

> My Rock قال:
> 
> 
> > في حد اعصابه متوترة؟


*كلا البته :smil8:​*


----------



## جيلان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

أمة قال:


> صراحة يا روك
> اللي انت عملتو انا بسميه رياضة روحية
> تقوي عند الواحد صفة الصبر وتعلموا الإنتظار بهدوء​



*طب احنا اتعلمنا الانتظار
فاضل الهدوء :smile02*


----------



## أَمَة (19 نوفمبر 2008)

اقول للجميع باي
علي زيارة مريض ولازم اخرج
أشوفك بخير وأن شاء الله تكونوا ساعتها مرتاحين بإعلان اسم الفايز (ة)
سلام ونعمة لنا جميعا​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*شوية كده وهنتعلم الصبر والسلوان على روحى تعببببببببببببببببببببت وفراشة لما تيجى هتجنن ههههههههههههههههه كانت عشمانة تيجى تلاقى زعيمنا اعلن مين الكسبان ​*


----------



## مسعد خليل (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*عراقية للمسيح,*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*ااااااااايه حكايتكم سكتوااااا يعنى !!

فين روح الصبر اللى بثتها فيكم هههههه*​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (19 نوفمبر 2008)

انا بعتذر يا جماعه على الكلام الى قولته لماى روك
وياريت هوه يسامحنى ولان ربنا بيسامح اولاده فاكيد هوه هيقبل اسفى
شوفتم الاحترام بتاع الزملكاويه


----------



## جيلان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *ااااااااايه حكايتكم سكتوااااا يعنى !!
> 
> فين روح الصبر اللى بثتها فيكم هههههه*​



*فقدنا الامل ياختى هنعمل ايه يعنى هنشكتيه !
ما هو الزعيم
والزعماء زى الحكومة كدى بنشتكيها لربنا *


----------



## Scofield (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*
انا عجزت من كتر الصبر 





*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 نوفمبر 2008)

moviemaker قال:


> انا بعتذر يا جماعه على الكلام الى قولته لماى روك
> وياريت هوه يسامحنى ولان ربنا بيسامح اولاده فاكيد هوه هيقبل اسفى
> شوفتم الاحترام بتاع الزملكاويه



*ايييييييييوووووووووون كده يا موفى شااطر ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 نوفمبر 2008)

MovieMaker قال:


> انا بعتذر يا جماعه على الكلام الى قولته لماى روك
> وياريت هوه يسامحنى ولان ربنا بيسامح اولاده فاكيد هوه هيقبل اسفى
> شوفتم الاحترام بتاع الزملكاويه



*الأحترام بتاع الزمالك 

لا بقى ياروك مش تسامحه ده زملكاوى دسيس هههه

أتوكل على الله وأفصل الا بقى لو بقى أهلاوى سامحه :t30:*​


----------



## جيلان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

MovieMaker قال:


> انا بعتذر يا جماعه على الكلام الى قولته لماى روك
> وياريت هوه يسامحنى ولان ربنا بيسامح اولاده فاكيد هوه هيقبل اسفى
> شوفتم الاحترام بتاع الزملكاويه



*متقلقش الزعيم بتاعنا رمز للمسيح قلبه كبير
هيعاقبك بس يحرمك من النتيجة :t30:*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 نوفمبر 2008)

Scofield قال:


> *
> انا عجزت من كتر الصبر
> 
> 
> ...



*30:30:30:

أوووووووول ضحايا الموضوع 

ولسه 30: *​


----------



## جيلان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*لا ياختى مش اول ضحية
فى واحد اغمن عليه من حوالى خمسين صفحة
وماريا ودونا ضربونى وانا اكمنى غلبانة سامحتهم بقى ومعملتش حاجة خالص :t23: *


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *لا ياختى مش اول ضحية
> فى واحد اغمن عليه من حوالى خمسين صفحة
> وماريا ودونا ضربونى وانا اكمنى غلبانة سامحتهم بقى ومعملتش حاجة خالص :t23: *



*يا غلبااااااااااااااانة يا جيجى يا اختى من صغرك غلباانة كده وفى حالك هههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## vetaa (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*هانت فاضل اقل من 90*
*وهتعدوا تاااااااااااانى*
*متقلقووووووووش*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2008)

> جيلان قال:
> 
> 
> > *لا ياختى مش اول ضحية
> ...


*انتى يا بت انتى يا بت انا جيت جنبك خالص :smil8:​*


----------



## mero_engel (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*فاضل 80 مشاركه فقط *
*وينتهوا الالف اللي قال عليها روك *
*هيرجع يقولنا بعد كده استنوا لالفين تانين *
*هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Scofield (19 نوفمبر 2008)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *انتى يا بت انتى يا بت انا جيت جنبك خالص :smil8:​*



*ايه يا دونا اكمنك نائبة يعنى بتفترى على الاعضاء يعنى ولا ايه:hlp:
نصيحة كل كبير له اللى اكبر منه
*


----------



## جيلان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

scofield قال:


> *ايه يا دونا اكمنك نائبة يعنى بتفترى على الاعضاء يعنى ولا ايه:hlp:
> نصيحة كل كبير له اللى اكبر منه
> *



*ايون ضربتينى وهددتينى بالانزارات والطرد والراجل ده شاهد*


----------



## صوت الرب (19 نوفمبر 2008)

My Rock قال:


> انا قلت اسم اسم مش عشرة عشرة
> الي يقول اسم عضو واحد حارد عليه و الي يقول اكثر من اسم مش حرد
> 
> عندي المعلومة و بتعزز فيها, في حد عنده اي اعتراض؟


تحت أمرك ... الفائزة Dona Nabil ؟
أنا متأكد إني شوفتها انها صاحبة الرقم مليون


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2008)

> Scofield قال:
> 
> 
> > *ايه يا دونا اكمنك نائبة يعنى بتفترى على الاعضاء يعنى ولا ايه:hlp:
> ...


*على قلبهم زى العسل 
اطلع انت منها :t30:​*


----------



## My Rock (19 نوفمبر 2008)

صوت الرب قال:


> تحت أمرك ... الفائزة dona nabil ؟
> أنا متأكد إني شوفتها انها صاحبة الرقم مليون


 
انت بتسأل اسئلة محرجة ليه؟


----------



## مسعد خليل (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*vetaa*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2008)

> صوت الرب قال:
> 
> 
> > تحت أمرك ... الفائزة dona nabil ؟
> > أنا متأكد إني شوفتها انها صاحبة الرقم مليون


*دى تهيؤاااااااااااات هههههههههه​*


----------



## mero_engel (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*بسس *
*ظهر الخبر اليقين *
*دوناااااااااااااااا ياجماعه*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2008)

> جيلان قال:
> 
> 
> > *ايون ضربتينى وهددتينى بالانزارات والطرد والراجل ده شاهد*


*بقى كددددددددددده
طيب شكلى هنفذ بقى هههههههههه​*


----------



## مسعد خليل (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*Ferrari*


----------



## صوت الرب (19 نوفمبر 2008)

My Rock قال:


> انت بتسأل اسئلة محرجة ليه؟


*يعني كلامي صح ... مبروووووووووك يا دونا*
30:30:30:30:


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2008)

> mero_engel قال:
> 
> 
> > *بسس *
> ...


*ليه محسسنى انكوا جايبنها من الكنترول 
قلنا تهيؤاااااااااااات :hlp:​*


----------



## مسعد خليل (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*باقى 52 هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانت *


----------



## صوت الرب (19 نوفمبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *دى تهيؤاااااااااااات هههههههههه​*


*لأ ... لأني كنت أتابع المشاركات
و لقيتك إنك صاحبة الرقم مليون*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*30:30:30:

مبرووووووووووووك يادوندون

أنا كده هطمع فى حاجة جنب البيتزا ايااهاااااااااااا 

اصل انا استغلالية الصراحة :smil16:ههههه*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2008)

: :





> صوت الرب قال:
> 
> 
> > *يعني كلامي صح ... مبروووووووووك يا دونا*
> > 30:30:30:30:


*هما غيروا معنى تهيؤااااات من ورايا ولا أيه  :t9:
ههههههههههه​*


----------



## My Rock (19 نوفمبر 2008)

صوت الرب قال:


> *لأ ... لأني كنت أتابع المشاركات*
> *و لقيتك إنك صاحبة الرقم مليون*


 

انت حتفتي؟


----------



## مسعد خليل (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*باقى 43 هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانت*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2008)

> صوت الرب قال:
> 
> 
> > *لأ ... لأني كنت أتابع المشاركات
> > و لقيتك إنك صاحبة الرقم مليون*


*ابتدت الاشاعات تكتر بقى هههههههههههه
بجد اى حد هيفوز كأنى فزت بالظبط​*


----------



## مسعد خليل (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*باقى 36 هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانت*


----------



## صوت الرب (19 نوفمبر 2008)

my rock قال:


> انت حتفتي؟


هههههههههه
ذكرتي ب fadie
طب تقدر تقول لأ مش دونا ... و تذكر الآية دي :-
لا تَسْرِقُوا وَلا تَكْذِبُوا وَلا تَغْدُرُوا احَدُكُمْ بِصَاحِبِهِ.


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 نوفمبر 2008)

my rock قال:


> انت حتفتي؟



*هههههههه عسل ياروك *​


----------



## مسعد خليل (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*باقى 30 العد التنازلى هايبدأ *


----------



## جيلان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*يا لهوى يا روك قول جملة مفيدة يلا قربت اقوم :crazy_pilمشاركاتى زادت مبحبش كدى كان فى رقم عاجبنى راح 30:*


----------



## My Rock (19 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *يا لهوى يا روك قول جملة مفيدة يلا قربت اقوم :crazy_pil*


 

قصدك ايه يا بت؟


----------



## مسعد خليل (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*باقى 24 استعدوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## goerge (19 نوفمبر 2008)

تعيش وتدفع جوايز ياروك 
مبروك مقدما يا دونا


----------



## goerge (19 نوفمبر 2008)

هانت هانت هاااااااااااانت


----------



## مسعد خليل (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*بعد قليل سيتم فتح الستارة على الفائز*


----------



## goerge (19 نوفمبر 2008)

الالف مشاركة خلصووو
قول انى فوووووووزت


----------



## جيلان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

My Rock قال:


> قصدك ايه يا بت؟



*لا قصدى براحتك يا زعيم
نأجلها للاسبوع الجاى لو عايز  :smile01*


----------



## goerge (19 نوفمبر 2008)

مش بتقول ليه يا حج روك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *لا قصدى براحتك يا زعيم
> نأجلها للاسبوع الجاى لو عايز  :smile01*



*نااااااااس مش بتييجى غير باللون الاحمر صحيح 30:*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*يلا قووول بقى يا روك الناس نامت قدام الجهاااااااز هههههههههه​*


----------



## goerge (19 نوفمبر 2008)

انا منتظر انا منتظر انا منتظر 
الالف خلصو 
والزعيم حين يوعد يوفى بالوعد
ولا ايه يا زعيم


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2008)

قريت من اول ما سبتكم

مواتوني من الضحك

وروك كل يوم بكتشف فية مواهب جديدة

بس من الاخر عسل و يارب هو اللي يكون فاز

لو كان موجود ساعة الصفر كنت صليت يبقى هو

هو احتمال كوكو او دونا او ميرو بلاش جو روك اكد مليون مرة انة مش هوة ههههههههههه

متااااااااااااااااااااااابعة يا زعيم الخبر


----------



## mero_engel (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*طيب انا قولت معظم الاسماء *
*العضو اللي هيفوز *
*يقسم معايا الجايزه بقي *
*وبما انه الاعضاء قالت اسماء كتير *
*يبقي الفائز يوزع الجايزه علي كل الاعضاء *
*وكده يبقي مبروك علي صاحب الجايزه*​


----------



## جيلان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *نااااااااس مش بتييجى غير باللون الاحمر صحيح 30:*​



*طبعا يا بنتى عيش ندل تموت مسطور 30:**ماليش مزاج اتطرد دلؤتى*


----------



## رانا (19 نوفمبر 2008)

مبروك للفائز مقدما وكان للمنتدى بجد مجهود رائع المسيح يبارك​


----------



## My Rock (19 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> قريت من اول ما سبتكم
> 
> مواتوني من الضحك
> 
> ...


 
ما انتِ اخذتِ صورة, حتلعبي فيها مش عارفة ولا ايه؟


----------



## صوت الرب (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*


Dona Nabil قال:



يلا قووول بقى يا روك الناس نامت قدام الجهاااااااز هههههههههه​

أنقر للتوسيع...

ما أحلى التواضع يا دونا ....
إنت عارفة حالك إنك إنتي الفايزة
بس تواضعك يمنعك من القول هههههههه
خلص إنتي الفايزة و على ضمانتي 
30:30:30:30:30:*


----------



## مسعد خليل (19 نوفمبر 2008)

[/IMG][/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## oesi no (19 نوفمبر 2008)

عدنا 
مادام اكد مليون مرة ان مش انا اللى فوزت يبقا انا اللى فوزت 
الالف مشاركة خلصو هتعلن امتى الفائز ​


----------



## My Rock (19 نوفمبر 2008)

صوت الرب قال:


> *ما أحلى التواضع يا دونا ....*
> *إنت عارفة حالك إنك إنتي الفايزة*
> *بس تواضعك يمنعك من القول هههههههه*
> *خلص إنتي الفايزة و على ضمانتي *
> *30:30:30:30:30:*


 
طيب و ان ما فازتش؟ حتشتري هدية لدونا ترضيها؟


----------



## جيلان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

صوت الرب قال:


> *
> ما أحلى التواضع يا دونا ....
> إنت عارفة حالك إنك إنتي الفايزة
> بس تواضعك يمنعك من القول هههههههه
> ...


*
احنا بنوهم نفسنا عشن نسيب الجهاز ونقوم سيبينا نحلم شوية *


----------



## oesi no (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*المشكله ظهرت يا جدعان*
*فيه اتنين فازو بالجايزة لان مشاركتهم كانت فى نفس الجزء من الثانيه *
*وروك محتار يدى الجايزة لمين *
*الالف خلصو يا عم الحج *
*قول مين فاز *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2008)

> صوت الرب قال:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


 *ده انت مصمم بقى 
هههههههههه​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (19 نوفمبر 2008)

Scofield قال:


> *
> يادماغك الرايقة يا مرمر رايقة رايقة مرة جيلى ومرة كريم كراميل فاتحة مصنع حلويات شكلك كده:t9:
> *



*يا لذيذ يا رايق







اعصابى فى تلاجة حد عايز حاجة ساقعة بيبسى 

كل حاجة موجودة الى عايز يقول 

سمعت فى ناس عايزة بيتزا بتاع الدلفيرى جة ها حد عايز 





مش حرماكوا من حاجة جيلى 

وكريم كراميل وادى البيتزا و الحاجة الساعقة 

يلا  الفايز يتنازل بالجايزة ليا بقى 
و هديلوا كل الحاجات دى مبروك ​*


----------



## جيلان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

my rock قال:


> طيب و ان ما فازتش؟ حتشتري هدية لدونا ترضيها؟



*شكلك مش ناوى تجيب هدايا وهتدبسنا يا زعيم
اعملوا الى عايزينه انا ليا واحد بيتزا عند دونا ادوها الهدية وانا هتفاهم معاها *


----------



## مسعد خليل (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*نتسلى شوية لغاية مانعرف*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2008)

> My Rock قال:
> 
> 
> > طيب و ان ما فازتش؟ حتشتري هدية لدونا ترضيها؟


*ههههههههههه وانا موافقه على اللى بتقوله ده يا روك:t30:​*


----------



## My Rock (19 نوفمبر 2008)

فين الناس؟
بس 20 واحد بيشاهد الموضوع؟
انا مش حاوقل اكثر من 50 عضو

روحوا هاتوا اعضاء المنتدى هنا


----------



## جيلان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

مسعد خليل قال:


> *نتسلى شوية لغاية مانعرف*



*ههههههههههههههههه
يا لهوى احنا بدعنا النهاردة
حد يجيب لب بقى نتسلى لحد ما يجى

اهه طيب

المشاركات: 1,001,048*


----------



## صوت الرب (19 نوفمبر 2008)

my rock قال:


> طيب و ان ما فازتش؟ حتشتري هدية لدونا ترضيها؟


*خلينا نتفاهم هههههههه
إن ما فازت ... أنا حشتريرها هدية
بس لو كانت هيه الفايزة بتعطيني انت هدية
غير هدية دونا ... موافق ؟*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2008)

My Rock قال:


> ما انتِ اخذتِ صورة, حتلعبي فيها مش عارفة ولا ايه؟


 
بص انا هاقلك الحقيقة يا زعيم علشان انا قدامك بكررررر لوحدي هههههههههه

انا كنت فاتحة 3 صفح للموضوع و واحد برة علشان اشوف وصلنا لفين واحط رد من التلاتة اللي محضراهم

عملت رفريش للي برة كانت 996 رحت حطيت مشاركة 

لا اله الا المسيح اللي في الصورة

وعملت رفريش تاني للصفحة اللي برة

طلعت عندي دي اللي حطتهالكم 

فطلع يا جو يا ميرو


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 نوفمبر 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> *المشكله ظهرت يا جدعان*
> *فيه اتنين فازو بالجايزة لان مشاركتهم كانت فى نفس الجزء من الثانيه *
> *وروك محتار يدى الجايزة لمين *
> *الالف خلصو يا عم الحج *
> *قول مين فاز *​



*ههههههههههه جبت التايهه ياجو 30:

عموما فى ناااااااااس كتير ممكن تتواضع وتقبل الجايزة ياروك 

كلوووووووووه الا حيرتك يا زعيمنا *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2008)

> My Rock قال:
> 
> 
> > فين الناس؟
> ...


*ياااااااااااااااااااادى الذل يا جدعااااااااان :smil8:​*


----------



## جيلان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

My Rock قال:


> فين الناس؟
> بس 20 واحد بيشاهد الموضوع؟
> انا مش حاوقل اكثر من 50 عضو
> 
> روحوا هاتوا اعضاء المنتدى هنا



*:36_1_4:

حااااااااااااااضر :11azy:*


----------



## مسعد خليل (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا هاعلق الزينة على ماتجمعوا المعازيم*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*بكرة لازم روك يدينا اجازة من المنتدى بعد قعدة النهاردة دى هههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## oesi no (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*طيب على رأى شادو نخرج كلنا من الموضوع بقا يلا 4*
*3*
*2*
*1*
*بووووووووووم *
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*الزعيم مقبضش والهدية مع المرتب الجاى *
*انتظرونا الشهر القادم *
*ادارة منتديات الكنيسه *
*سلام ونعمه *​


----------



## My Rock (19 نوفمبر 2008)

الناس يأست ولا ايه؟


----------



## مسعد خليل (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*حد جة ولا لسة انا لسة بتعلق الزينة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2008)

my rock قال:


> الناس يأست ولا ايه؟



*لا وانت الصادق
الناس نااااااااااااامت 
ههههههههههه​*


----------



## مسعد خليل (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا جبت واحد بمكروفون يندة لهم *


----------



## sameh7610 (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

كل دة من ورايا 

افتح القى المليون وواحد 

لا مينفعش 

ولا خلاص مش مشكله

عاوز اعرف بقى مين الفايز 

والف الف مليون مبروك للمنتدى اولا 

لصعوده للمليون

والف الف مليون مبروك للفايز او الفائزة

وعقبال الاتنين مليون

يلا بقى يا روك احنا منتظرين

عاوزين نعرف مين سعيد الحظ​*


----------



## جيلان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

my rock قال:


> الناس يأست ولا ايه؟


 
*او فقدوا الامل او ماتوا او انتحروا او سابوا المنتدى كدى يعنى*
*بس اكيد مش منك طبعا يا روك*
*ده هما الى وحسيييييين :t23: *


----------



## الانبا ونس (19 نوفمبر 2008)

_*



الناس جاعوا حرام 

بجد طب مش كفاية قول نشفت رقهم حرام 




يلا والى مش بيشرب كولا و بيحب البيبسى عاملة حسابة

شكل القاعدة هنا هطول وروك مش هيقول 



​*_


----------



## صوت الرب (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*دانتا بتفكرني ببرنامج من سيربح المليون لجورج قرداحي هههههههه*


----------



## جيلان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

صوت الرب قال:


> *دانتا بتفكرني ببرنامج من سيربح المليون لجورج قرداحي هههههههه*



*على الاقل هناك عارفين مين هيكسب والهدية ايه
حصرة علينا*


----------



## مسعد خليل (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*اناجبت الكاميرات علشان نصور الفائزة *


----------



## oesi no (19 نوفمبر 2008)

مش قولتلكم الزعيم اما بيوعد بيوفى 
مين الفايز يا عم الشيخ


----------



## الانبا ونس (19 نوفمبر 2008)

_هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


يلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


مين 

مين الملامين ​_


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2008)

يا يسوووووووع​


----------



## My Rock (19 نوفمبر 2008)

كفاية هزار و حرق و اعصاب

حان الوقت ان نعلن الفائز (او الفائزة) بمسابقة المليون

صراحة هناك العديد من المشاركات التي توالت خلف بعضها في الدقائق الاخيرة و كان من الصعب تحديد المشاركة لولا نظام ترقيم المشاركات في قاعدة البيانات

التنافس كان قوي جداً و كنت اتمنى ان اعلن عن اكثر من فائز.. لكن المسابقة و قوانينها و لا يصح التميز و التحيز في المسابقة


المهم, اكيد الكل حابب يعرف الفائز(ة)

اولاً هي فائزة و ليست فائز
ثانياً هي مشرفة
ثالثاً اسمها: .   .  .



*mero_engel* 

في مشاركتها المليون على الرابط هنا


الف مبروك ياميرو.. مستحقة الفوز..


----------



## oesi no (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*علشان اما اراهن بعضويتى بعد كدة تبقو تصدقو *
*فين الجايزة يا زعيم *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*ألف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا ميرووووووووو يا عسسسسسسسسل
بجد تستاهليها يا قمر 
ولو اننا اتزلينا بسببك هههههههههههه
مبرووووووووك يا حبيبتى ويا رب دايما حظك حلو كده ​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*مبروك مبروك مبروك​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*يلا وزعى حاجة بقى 

عايزن نشرب حاجة حلوة ولا ناكل ممكن تجيبى لنا تورتة طيب ​*


----------



## مسعد خليل (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*mero_engel*


----------



## جيلان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*لولووووووووووووووووووووووى
الف مبروووووووووووووك يا قمر
بجد تستحقيها*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2008)

انا قللللللللللللللت ميرو او جو 

ياجدعان الصورة طلعت النتيجة

الف مبروووووووووووووك يا ميرو

تستهليها يا قمر

بس بالنص بقى او عزومة حلوة على زوقك

ههههههههههههه​


----------



## sameh7610 (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*الف الف مليون مبروك

مــــــــــــــــــــيرو

متنسيش تعزمينى على التورتة بقى
​*


----------



## صوت الرب (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*


my rock قال:



كفاية هزار و حرق و اعصاب

حان الوقت ان نعلن الفائز (او الفائزة) بمسابقة المليون

صراحة هناك العديد من المشاركات التي توالت خلف بعضها في الدقائق الاخيرة و كان من الصعب تحديد المشاركة لولا نظام ترقيم المشاركات في قاعدة البيانات

التنافس كان قوي جداً و كنت اتمنى ان اعلن عن اكثر من فائز.. لكن المسابقة و قوانينها و لا يصح التميز و التحيز في المسابقة


المهم, اكيد الكل حابب يعرف الفائز(ة)

اولاً هي فائزة و ليست فائز
ثانياً هي مشرفة
ثالثاً اسمها: .   .  .



mero_engel 

في مشاركتها المليون على الرابط هنا


الف مبروك ياميرو.. مستحقة الفوز..

أنقر للتوسيع...

اتريني كنت عايش في أوهام هههههههههه
المهم ... شو هيه الجائزة ؟ سيارة ولا قصر
ولا علبة السردين اللي قولتلك عليها هههههههه *


----------



## أَمَة (19 نوفمبر 2008)

My Rock قال:


> كفاية هزار و حرق و اعصاب
> 
> حان الوقت ان نعلن الفائز (او الفائزة) بمسابقة المليون
> 
> ...


 
*يعني انا اللي حزرت مين الفايزة يا ماي روك*
*من زمان بس انت ما وفتش بوعدك وما قلتش اني كنت صح*
*لازم تراضيني *

*:Love_Letter_Open:وألف مبروك لميرو انجل:Love_Letter_Open:*

30:30:30:​


----------



## جيلان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

صوت الرب قال:


> *
> اتريني كنت عايش في أوهام هههههههههه
> المهم ... شو هيه الجائزة ؟ سيارة ولا قصر
> ولا علبة السردين اللي قولتلك عليها هههههههه *



*لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا والنبى ما عايزة اعرف الجايزة ايه
مش طالبة معايا زل تانى*


----------



## mero_engel (19 نوفمبر 2008)

my rock قال:


> كفاية هزار و حرق و اعصاب
> 
> حان الوقت ان نعلن الفائز (او الفائزة) بمسابقة المليون
> 
> ...


*بجد بجد مش مصدقه *
*انا فعلا مصدومه *
*ومتخيلتش في يوم من الايام ولا جه في بالي لحظه انه انا ممكن افوز في المسابقه *
*بجد كتير عليا *
*انا حاسه انه في كتيررر افضل مني يستحقوا الجايزه *
*بس هي بتيجي حظوظ*​ 
*ميرررررررسي ليك كتيرر ياروك *
*اللعه يبارك فيك يا زعيمنا *

*ودايما كده تعملنا مسابقات*
*بس من غير حرقه اعصاب ههههه*​


----------



## My Rock (19 نوفمبر 2008)

صوت الرب قال:


> *اتريني كنت عايش في أوهام هههههههههه*
> *المهم ... شو هيه الجائزة ؟ سيارة ولا قصر*
> *ولا علبة السردين اللي قولتلك عليها هههههههه *


 
تيجوا نلعب الف مشاركة ثانية و اعلن عن الجائزة؟ و ليكم حق تحزروا ايه هي الجائزة ههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2008)

> My Rock قال:
> 
> 
> > تيجوا نلعب الف مشاركة ثانية و اعلن عن الجائزة؟ و ليكم حق تحزروا ايه هي الجائزة ههههه


_*ده انت عجبتك اللعبه بقى وناوى تكمل ذل فينا:smil8: هههههههه​*_


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*ألف مبرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررروك يا ميرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
وبجد تستحقيها يا عسسسسسسسسسسسسل 30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:
و انت يا زعيم قولنا الجايزة وتصبح على خير كده بقى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (19 نوفمبر 2008)

my rock قال:


> تيجوا نلعب الف مشاركة ثانية و اعلن عن الجائزة؟ و ليكم حق تحزروا ايه هي الجائزة ههههه



*لا كفاية

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

خليها بكرة كدا الناس مش هتنام

ولا هتاكل ولا هتشرب حرام​*


----------



## جيلان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

My Rock قال:


> تيجوا نلعب الف مشاركة ثانية و اعلن عن الجائزة؟ و ليكم حق تحزروا ايه هي الجائزة ههههه



*لااااااا حراام الواحد صغير على السكر يعلم ربنا *


----------



## Scofield (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*
الف مبروك يا ميرو و عقبال الجائزة الكبرى
*


----------



## oesi no (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*ومفيش جايزة للغلبان صاحب المشاركة 999999*​


----------



## My Rock (19 نوفمبر 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> *ومفيش جايزة للغلبان صاحب المشاركة 999999*​


 

و لا نعرفه :t30:


----------



## صوت الرب (19 نوفمبر 2008)

my rock قال:


> تيجوا نلعب الف مشاركة ثانية و اعلن عن الجائزة؟ و ليكم حق تحزروا ايه هي الجائزة ههههه


*شكلنا اليوم مش راح انام هههههههههه
يا زعيم أنا عندي إمتحانات .... بدي أدرس* 
::36_1_4: ::36_1_4: ::36_1_4: ::36_1_4:


----------



## mero_engel (19 نوفمبر 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> *علشان اما اراهن بعضويتى بعد كدة تبقو تصدقو *
> 
> 
> *فين الجايزة يا زعيم *​


*دايما حساس من يومك يا جو *
*يلا انا وانت واحد *​


----------



## mero_engel (19 نوفمبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *ألف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا ميرووووووووو يا عسسسسسسسسل​*
> *بجد تستاهليها يا قمر *
> *ولو اننا اتزلينا بسببك هههههههههههه*
> 
> *مبرووووووووك يا حبيبتى ويا رب دايما حظك حلو كده *​


* دونا حبيبتي الله يبارك فيكي ياقمر *
*هههههههههه*
*معلش بقي يادونا الزل للجدعان*
*حقك عليا ههههههههههه*​


----------



## mansor1_2000 (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*مليون مبروك لصاحبة المشاركة المليون *
*مشرفتنا العزيزة ميرو*
*ومليون مبروك لمنتدانا الغالى التقدم المستمر على طريق الخدمة وتقديم كلمة الرب ليرتوى بها الظما ويشبع بها الجوعا الى معرفة الحق ومعرفة الرب يسوع*
*شكرا My Rock على هذة المسابقة وهذا التميز والانفراد*
*ويارب دائما منتدانا من مجد الى مجد فى حقل خدمة الرب يسوع*​


----------



## mero_engel (19 نوفمبر 2008)

الانبا ونس قال:


> *مبروك مبروك مبروك​*


*ميرسي ميرسي ميرسي*​


الانبا ونس قال:


> *يلا وزعى حاجة بقى ​*
> 
> 
> _*عايزن نشرب حاجة حلوة ولا ناكل ممكن تجيبى لنا تورتة طيب *_​


* اوزع ايه ؟:t9:*
*ما انتي قومتي بالواجب من قبل حتي ما نعرف *
*كريم كراميل وساقع وبيتزا وعيشه *
*انتي قومتي بالواجب :t30:*
*بخليكي ليا *​


----------



## mero_engel (19 نوفمبر 2008)

مسعد خليل قال:


> *mero_engel*


 

*ميررررسي يا مسعد علي الحفله الجميله اللي عملتها *
*الله يبارك فيك *​


----------



## oesi no (19 نوفمبر 2008)

> و لا نعرفه :t30:


لو لاحظت فى ترتيب المشاركات هتلاقينى نشنت بمشاركة واحدة بس 
ولكن مأصبتش الهدف غيرى شارك بكتيير ولم يفلح 
هات نص شهر طيب مكافاه


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 نوفمبر 2008)

الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا ميرو بجد
فرحت لما عرفت ده بسببب الموضوع ده الى اغم عليه والى نام والى مات ههههههههههه ضحايا كتير اوى
يالا بقا لما تعرفى الهديه ابقى قوليلنا مش معقول نستنا نعرف من روك لانه  مبيقولش الا لما يكون فى ضحايا هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مبروك يا عسل وكل مليون وانتى طيبه​


----------



## mero_engel (19 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *لولووووووووووووووووووووووى*
> *الف مبروووووووووووووك يا قمر*
> *بجد تستحقيها*


* ميرسي يا جيجي ياحبيبتي *
*الله يبارك فيكي *
*المهم انك مروحتيش مشاويرك النهارده *
*وحرقت اعصابك*
*يلا بقي فدايا *
*هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2008)

my rock قال:


> تيجوا نلعب الف مشاركة ثانية و اعلن عن الجائزة؟ و ليكم حق تحزروا ايه هي الجائزة ههههه


 عجبتك اللعبة يا روك

طاب تعالى نلعبها من الاول احزف المليون دول

ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## mero_engel (19 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> انا قللللللللللللللت ميرو او جو ​
> 
> ياجدعان الصورة طلعت النتيجة​
> الف مبروووووووووووووك يا ميرو​
> ...



*فوووووشي ايوا ياعم يا بتاعه الارصاد انتي *

*الله يبارك فيكي يا حبيبتي *
*يسلام عنيا ياقمر الهديه كلها كمان *
*بس لما تبقي تيجي:hlp:*
​


----------



## kalimooo (19 نوفمبر 2008)

مليون مبررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررووووووووووووووووووووووووك
للاخت ميرو تستاهليها
تهاني قلبية  من الصميم
وتهاني للمنتدى
فقد ربح ايضا" نشاطالاعضاء
شكرااااااااا  جزيلا للروك الى  خلق هذه الحركة المميزة
سلام المسيح
​​


----------



## mero_engel (19 نوفمبر 2008)

sameh7610 قال:


> *الف الف مليون مبروك​*
> 
> *مــــــــــــــــــــيرو*​
> *متنسيش تعزمينى على التورتة بقى*​


* الله يبارك فيك يا سامح *
*ااااكيد طبعها ليك نصيب في التورته*
*مش انت اللي هتجبيها في ايدك وانت جاي*​


----------



## Ferrari (19 نوفمبر 2008)

الف مليون مبروك يا ميرو

الرب يبارك حياتِك وخدمتك

30:

​


----------



## mero_engel (19 نوفمبر 2008)

أمة قال:


> *يعني انا اللي حزرت مين الفايزة يا ماي روك*
> 
> *من زمان بس انت ما وفتش بوعدك وما قلتش اني كنت صح*
> *لازم تراضيني *​
> ...


* ميرسي يا امه الله يبارك فيكي *
*صحيح روك عذبنا *
*بس صدقيني انا اتسليت وانبسط معاكوا يا احلي اخوات*
*ودا عندي بميه جايزه او فوز*​


----------



## mero_engel (19 نوفمبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *ألف مبرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررروك يا ميرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو​*
> *وبجد تستحقيها يا عسسسسسسسسسسسسل 30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:*
> *و انت يا زعيم قولنا الجايزة وتصبح على خير كده بقى*
> 
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


*ميرررررسي ياقمر *
*الله يبارك فيكي حبيبتي *
*اما الجايزه بقي فا شكلي هعرفها معاكوا بس بعد 1000 مشاركه تاني *
*ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## mero_engel (19 نوفمبر 2008)

scofield قال:


> *الف مبروك يا ميرو و عقبال الجائزة الكبرى*


 
*الله يبارك فيك يا ريمو *
*لا الجايزه الكبري دي  *
*تاخدها بالنيابه عني بقي*​


----------



## فادية (19 نوفمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *طيب انا قولت اسم واحد اهو يا روك *
> 
> *فاااديه*
> 
> *رد عليا بقي *​


 
*يا بنتي  فادية  مين  انا بقالي  شهر   بدخل   المنتدى  بالصدفة  *
*يبقى  ازاي  انا  الي  افووووووووووز* :11azy:​


----------



## mero_engel (19 نوفمبر 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> *ومفيش جايزة للغلبان صاحب المشاركة 999999*​


* معلش يا جو *
*كلنا لها *
*بس متقلقش برضه اكيد هفترك وينوبك من الحظ جانب *​


----------



## Aksios (19 نوفمبر 2008)

كل ده حصل و انا مش موجود
يا حول الله يا رب
ده انا دخلت لقيت مليون مشاركة بعد المليون الاولين

مبروك يا ‏*mero_engel* على الفوز

و متخفيش مش هتعرفى الجايزة قبل مليون مشاركة تانى
ربنا يكون فى عونيك هههههههههههه​


----------



## mero_engel (19 نوفمبر 2008)

mansor1_2000 قال:


> *مليون مبروك لصاحبة المشاركة المليون *
> 
> *مشرفتنا العزيزة ميرو*
> *ومليون مبروك لمنتدانا الغالى التقدم المستمر على طريق الخدمة وتقديم كلمة الرب ليرتوى بها الظما ويشبع بها الجوعا الى معرفة الحق ومعرفة الرب يسوع*
> ...


* ميرسي ليك يا منصور *
*الله يبارك فيك *

*ويارب دايما منتدانا في تميز وابداع *​


----------



## Eva Maria (19 نوفمبر 2008)

ألف مبروووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## فادية (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*الف الف  مبروووووووووووووووك  يا  ميرووووووووووووووووووووووو *
*تستاهلي  يا عسل *
*وانا بقا هفوز في مسابقة  ال 2000000 بعد  عمر  طويييييييييييييييييييييييل *
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (19 نوفمبر 2008)

انا مش قلت ميرو انجيل
وجبتلك الصوره
وانت قولتلى مزوره اه منكم انتم يا مشرفين 
 والف الف الف مبروك ليكى يا ميرو وبجد تستهليها مع ان كانت مشركتى وراكى على طول
الف مبروك
وفيه هديه منى ليكى بكره 20 ترنيمه


----------



## mero_engel (19 نوفمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا ميرو بجد​
> فرحت لما عرفت ده بسببب الموضوع ده الى اغم عليه والى نام والى مات ههههههههههه ضحايا كتير اوى
> يالا بقا لما تعرفى الهديه ابقى قوليلنا مش معقول نستنا نعرف من روك لانه مبيقولش الا لما يكون فى ضحايا هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> مبروك يا عسل وكل مليون وانتى طيبه​


 كوووووووووووكي ياقمر الله يبارك فيكي 
ايوا يا حبيبتي 
انا شوفت فعلا الاسعاف جت كذا مره 
وعد مني اول ما هعرف الهديه 
هبلغكم بيها ياقمر 
عيوووني ​


----------



## mero_engel (19 نوفمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> مليون مبررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررووووووووووووووووووووووووك​
> للاخت ميرو تستاهليها
> تهاني قلبية من الصميم
> وتهاني للمنتدى
> ...


*الله يبارك فيك يا كليمو *
*ميرسي علي مباركتك الجميله *
*وبجد بنحسدك *
*انه اعصابك متعبتش زيينا *​


----------



## mero_engel (19 نوفمبر 2008)

ferrari قال:


> الف مليون مبروك يا ميرو​
> الرب يبارك حياتِك وخدمتك​
> 30:​


* الله يبارك فيك يا فراي *
*وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## mero_engel (19 نوفمبر 2008)

++ربنا موجود++ قال:


> كل ده حصل و انا مش موجود
> 
> يا حول الله يا رب
> ده انا دخلت لقيت مليون مشاركة بعد المليون الاولين​
> ...


* الله يبارك فيك *
*اه تصدق فعلا بس يمكن الحق اعرفها قبل ما تخلص المليون التانيه *
*ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## mero_engel (19 نوفمبر 2008)

**ماريا** قال:


> ألف مبروووووووووووووووووووك


 
*الله يبارك فيكي يا ماريا *
*ميررررررررسي كتير*​


----------



## mero_engel (19 نوفمبر 2008)

فادية قال:


> *الف الف مبروووووووووووووووك يا ميرووووووووووووووووووووووو *
> 
> *تستاهلي يا عسل *
> *وانا بقا هفوز في مسابقة ال 2000000 بعد عمر طويييييييييييييييييييييييل *
> ...


* ميرررررررررررررررسي يا فتوش*
*الله يبارك فيكي *
*لالا متقلقيش *
*المسابقه 2000000 هتيجي في خلال يومين *
*وانا اضمنلك كمان*
*ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## mero_engel (19 نوفمبر 2008)

moviemaker قال:


> انا مش قلت ميرو انجيل
> وجبتلك الصوره
> وانت قولتلى مزوره اه منكم انتم يا مشرفين
> والف الف الف مبروك ليكى يا ميرو وبجد تستهليها مع ان كانت مشركتى وراكى على طول
> ...



*الله يبارك فيك ياباشا *
*معلش بقي يا موفي *
*انت كنت بعدي وجو قبلي *
*فا هنقسم الهديه كلنا سوا *
*متقلقش *
*وميررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررسي علي هديتك الجميله مقدما *​


----------



## twety (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*مبروووووووووووك ياميرووووووك*

*الف مبرووك*
*ومتنسيش الهديه بالنص*

*ويافاديه انا اللى برسم على المشاركه ال2 مليون*
*شوف بقى انتى ال3 مليون*
*ههههههههههههه*


----------



## BITAR (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*مهما *
*تكلمت*
*او*
*عبرت*
*سوف لااعطيك*
*حقكك لفوزك فى المسابقه*
*ولاكن *
*انت تستحقى اكثر من ذلك بكثير*
*فالف مليون مبروك *
*وعقبال تهنئتك بفرحك*
*ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*
*mero_engel*​


----------



## candy shop (19 نوفمبر 2008)

الف مليووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك

يا ميرو   بجد انا مبسوطه اوى انك اخدتيها 

علشان بحب الورد  بهديكى الورد ده 





​


----------



## mero_engel (19 نوفمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *مبروووووووووووك ياميرووووووك*
> 
> *الف مبرووك*
> *ومتنسيش الهديه بالنص*
> ...


 
*الله يبارك فيكي يا توته *
*طبعا يا قمر فكراكي في الهديه *
*ودي تيجي *​ 
*وبعدين انتوا من دلوقتي هتتخانقوا علي المشاركه 200000*
*انا اللي هاخدها الجايه بقي *​


----------



## mero_engel (19 نوفمبر 2008)

BITAR قال:


> *مهما *
> 
> *تكلمت*
> *او*
> ...


*يالهوي ايه الكلام الكبير دا انا :11azy:*
*بجد دا كتير عليا يا استاذ بيتر *
*انا مستهلش المحبه الجميله دي يا احلي خوات *
*ميرسي ليك وعلي مباركتك الجميله*​


----------



## mero_engel (19 نوفمبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> الف مليووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك​
> 
> يا ميرو بجد انا مبسوطه اوى انك اخدتيها ​
> علشان بحب الورد بهديكى الورد ده ​
> ...


* الله يبارك فيكي يا امي الغاليه *
*ربنا يخليكي ليا *
*وانا كمان من عشاق الورد *
*لا واحمر *
*مدلعاني يا مامتي*​


----------



## twety (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*ياطماعه*
*اكيد روك مش هيرضى*
*هههههههههههه*

*انا هحجزها منه من دلوقت*
*ومش هيعترض ان شاء الله*
*هههههههههههه*


----------



## mero_engel (20 نوفمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *ياطماعه*
> *اكيد روك مش هيرضى*
> *هههههههههههه*
> 
> ...


*ايه الثقه دي *
*انتي خليكي ل3000000*
*تاخدي ومعاكي ابناءك كده*
*ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## dr.sheko (20 نوفمبر 2008)

الف مليووووووووون مبروك 
مشرفتنا النشيطة ميرو
و عقبال كل المسابقات و كل حاجة تشاركي فيها
" اله السماء يعطينا النجاح و نحن عبيده نقوم ونبني "
ربنا يبارك حياتك الروحية و خدمتك


----------



## ابو الغطس (20 نوفمبر 2008)

مبروك يا ميرو  بركة القديسين معك


----------



## جيلان (20 نوفمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> * ميرسي يا جيجي ياحبيبتي *
> *الله يبارك فيكي *
> *المهم انك مروحتيش مشاويرك النهارده *
> *وحرقت اعصابك*
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههه
لا يا بت انا رحت الكلية وجيت 
فداكى اعصابى بس مش فداكى اوى يعنى هاتى النص وانا اسكت*


----------



## ابن المصلوب (20 نوفمبر 2008)

1000 مليون مبروك ياميرو وتفضلي منوره المنتدي وعقبال المشاركه ال50 مليون مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## Scofield (20 نوفمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *الله يبارك فيك يا ريمو *
> *لا الجايزه الكبري دي  *
> *تاخدها بالنيابه عني بقي*​



*لئيمة يا ميرو شكلك عارفة الجايزة الكبرى ايه :t30:*


----------



## twety (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*هو فى جايزة كبرى*

*دى هتكون امتى بقى*
*فى المشاركه الخمسين مليون*
*ولا الملياااااار*

*يلا ربنا يدينا طولت العمر *


----------



## ابن المصلوب (20 نوفمبر 2008)

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## vetaa (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*ميرو يا قمر*
*الف مبرووووووووك*
*ويارب تتهنى بيها*
*وتتربى فى عزك*
*هههههههههههههه*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*بجد فطستونى من الضحك لحد ما بابا قالى انتى اتجنيتى على الصبح ولا ايه 

بجد انتوا احلى اخوات واهل فى الدنيا ربنا يديم الحب والمحبة الى بينا يارب دايما 

والف مبروك للبيتنا على التقدم الجديد والمشاركة المليون والف مبروك 

ليكى ياميرو ياقلبى عارفة ايه احلى حاجة يابت 

انها مطلعتش برة الصعايدة ولا ايه 

كويس انها مرحيتش للاسكندرنية دول 

ويلا ياروك بقى قول ايه الجايزة ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 نوفمبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *بجد فطستونى من الضحك لحد ما بابا قالى انتى اتجنيتى على الصبح ولا ايه
> 
> بجد انتوا احلى اخوات واهل فى الدنيا ربنا يديم الحب والمحبة الى بينا يارب دايما
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههه ليه بس يا انجى الاسكندرنية عملولك اييييييييييييييييه بس عموما ميرو مش غريبة بردو دى غالية عندنا كلنا طبعا واوعى تيجى تصيفى فى اليكس خاااااااااااااالص هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (20 نوفمبر 2008)

تمام كده وياريت نعرف الجايزه من عمو روك علشان شكله هيستنى لما اعصابنا تبوظ علشان يقول الجايزه


----------



## max mike (20 نوفمبر 2008)

مبرووووووووك


----------



## ابنه الملك (20 نوفمبر 2008)

30:30:30:30:الف مليون مبروك لاحلى ميرو فى الدنيا
مبرررررررررررررروك ياقمر حقيقى تستحقيها
ربنا يبارك حياتك:36_3_11::36_3_11::36_3_11:​


----------



## mero_engel (20 نوفمبر 2008)

dr.sheko قال:


> الف مليووووووووون مبروك
> 
> مشرفتنا النشيطة ميرو
> و عقبال كل المسابقات و كل حاجة تشاركي فيها
> ...


* الله يبارك فيك يا دكتور شيكو *
*ميرسي علي مباركتك الجميله ودعوتك ليا*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## mero_engel (20 نوفمبر 2008)

ابو الغطس قال:


> مبروك يا ميرو بركة القديسين معك


* الله يبارك فيك ميرررررررررررسي *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## mero_engel (20 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> *لا يا بت انا رحت الكلية وجيت *
> *فداكى اعصابى بس مش فداكى اوى يعنى هاتى النص وانا اسكت*


* وليه جايه علي نفسك كده وعايزه النص بس:smil8:*

*دانا اجبهالك كلها يا جيجي *
*بس عشان تتصوري جنبها فقط :t30:*​


----------



## mero_engel (20 نوفمبر 2008)

جاي في الطريق قال:


> 1000 مليون مبروك ياميرو وتفضلي منوره المنتدي وعقبال المشاركه ال50 مليون مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


* ميررررسي يا جاي في الطريق *
*الله يبارك فيك*
*مشاركه 50 مليون :11azy:*
*مش شايف انها قليله شويه ؟:t9:*
*هههههههه*​


----------



## mero_engel (20 نوفمبر 2008)

scofield قال:


> *لئيمة يا ميرو شكلك عارفة الجايزة الكبرى ايه :t30:*



*عيييييييييييب يا ريمو *
*مش انت اللي قولتها *
*يبقي لازم اكون عارفها ومتوقعاها *
*ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## mero_engel (20 نوفمبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> *ميرو يا قمر*
> *الف مبرووووووووك*
> *ويارب تتهنى بيها*
> *وتتربى فى عزك*
> *هههههههههههههه*


* الله يبارك فيكي يا سوسوووو ياختي*
*تعيشي يا غاليه *
*صليله انه يكبر بسرعه *
*وميتعبنيش في التربيه:hlp:*
*ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## mero_engel (20 نوفمبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *بجد فطستونى من الضحك لحد ما بابا قالى انتى اتجنيتى على الصبح ولا ايه ​*
> * سلامتك من الجنان يا قمر *
> *قوليله انا اتهبلت بس لكن اتجنيت لا *
> 
> ...


* طبعا يا بنتي عشان الصعايدي طيبين وقلبهم ابيض *
*مش زي ناس كده *
*طبعا عارفاهم يا جيجي ياختي *
*واللي عارف لا يعرف *
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*وبالنسبه للهديه يدينا ويديكي طوله العمر *
*بعد الشاركه المليون الجايه *​


----------



## mero_engel (20 نوفمبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *ههههههههههههه ليه بس يا انجى الاسكندرنية عملولك اييييييييييييييييه بس عموما ميرو مش غريبة بردو دى غالية عندنا كلنا طبعا واوعى تيجى تصيفى فى اليكس خاااااااااااااالص هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


* كلنا قرايب يا بنت العدرا وعندي وعندك واحد *
*بس من هو المقصود بانه ميجيش يصيف في اليكس:t9:*
*اظاهر هنسيح دم النهارده :smil8:*​


----------



## mero_engel (20 نوفمبر 2008)

moviemaker قال:


> تمام كده وياريت نعرف الجايزه من عمو روك علشان شكله هيستنى لما اعصابنا تبوظ علشان يقول الجايزه


* لالا عيب *
*هو روك بوظ اعصابنا ولا حاجه امبارح *
*اطلاقا مطلقا *
*ههههههههههه*​


----------



## mero_engel (20 نوفمبر 2008)

مايكل مايك قال:


> مبرووووووووك


 
*ميررررررررررررررررسي الله يبارك فيك يا مايكل *​ 



ابنه الملك قال:


> 30:30:30:30:الف مليون مبروك لاحلى ميرو فى الدنيا
> 
> مبرررررررررررررروك ياقمر حقيقى تستحقيها
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك:36_3_11::36_3_11::36_3_11:​


*ميررررررررررررررسي يا سكر *
*دا انتي الجميله يا بنه الملك *
*الله يبارك فيكي حبيبتي *
*وميرسي علي مباركتك الجميله *​


----------



## mero_engel (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*بجد يا جماعه انا بشكركم من كل قلبي علي محبتكم الجميله *
*وبشكر كل واحد باسمه *
*وجايزتي الحقيقه بجد محبتنا لبعض *
*وفرحتي انه المنتدي وصل للمشاركه المليون مش اني انا اللي وصلت للمشاركه المليون *
*وحقيقي كنت فرحانه بيوم امبارح ومستعمتعتش ولا انبسط قد ما انبسط معاكوا *
*ربنا يفرح قلب الجميع *
*ويخليك لينا ياروك*
*وتعيش وتعملنا مسابقات*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 نوفمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> * كلنا قرايب يا بنت العدرا وعندي وعندك واحد *
> *بس من هو المقصود بانه ميجيش يصيف في اليكس:t9:*
> *اظاهر هنسيح دم النهارده :smil8:*​



لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا يا عمدة انت فاهمنى غلط ههههههههههههههههه انتى مع الجايزة بتاعة روك ليكى هدية نص يوم فى اليكس انا اقصد انجى هى اللى مكنتش عايزة الاسكندرنية يكسبوا دة الصعايدة دول روووووووووووح وتعالى بسرعة ههههههههههه قصدى روح قلبى


----------



## mero_engel (20 نوفمبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا يا عمدة انت فاهمنى غلط ههههههههههههههههه انتى مع الجايزة بتاعة روك ليكى هدية نص يوم فى اليكس انا اقصد انجى هى اللى مكنتش عايزة الاسكندرنية يكسبوا دة الصعايدة دول روووووووووووح وتعالى بسرعة ههههههههههه قصدى روح قلبى


* امممممممممم*
*بقي الصعايد روح وتعالي:t9:*

*يووووه  قصدي روح قلبك *
*وكمان ليا نص يوم مكافاه :11azy:*
*شكلك هتعمري:crazy_pil مع الصاعيده* ​


----------



## ابو لهب (20 نوفمبر 2008)

_ mero_engel
بنت المسيح

مليون مبروك 
ابو لهب_  :big29::ab8::Flower:


----------



## R0O0O0KY (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*الف الف مبرووووكـــــ يا ميرووو

المشاركة المليون 

و عاوزين نعرف بقى الهدية اية :hlp:​*


----------



## mero_engel (20 نوفمبر 2008)

ابو لهب قال:


> _ mero_engel_
> _بنت المسيح_
> 
> _مليون مبروك _
> _ابو لهب_ :big29::ab8::flower:


* ابو لهب *
*الله يبارك فيك *
*وميرسي علي مباركتك الجميله*​


----------



## mero_engel (20 نوفمبر 2008)

r0o0o0ky قال:


> *الف الف مبرووووكـــــ يا ميرووو​*
> 
> *المشاركة المليون *​
> 
> *و عاوزين نعرف بقى الهدية اية :hlp:*​


* ميررسي يا روكي *
*الله يبارك فيك *
*اما الجايزه *
*انا زي زيك صدقني ولا اعرف حاجه*
*وشكلي هكون اخر واحده فيكوا اعرف ايه هي *
*هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## حسام الزهيري (20 نوفمبر 2008)

فكر جميله جدا جدا احسنت وربنا ينور طريق الكل


----------



## noranor12 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

30:مبروك مبروك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*




*
*الفــ الفــ مبروكـــ ياميرو ياامورة ـــ*
*



*
*محبتي*

*بنوتا زرتا*​


----------



## جيلان (20 نوفمبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *بجد فطستونى من الضحك لحد ما بابا قالى انتى اتجنيتى على الصبح ولا ايه
> 
> بجد انتوا احلى اخوات واهل فى الدنيا ربنا يديم الحب والمحبة الى بينا يارب دايما
> 
> ...







mero_engel قال:


> * طبعا يا بنتي عشان الصعايدي طيبين وقلبهم ابيض *
> *مش زي ناس كده *
> *طبعا عارفاهم يا جيجي ياختي *
> *واللي عارف لا يعرف *
> ...




*سمعت حد بينادى جيت جرىىىىىىىىىى
مين الى جايب سيرة الاسكندرانية وهيتقطع النهاردة
بت انتى لو عايزة انجى تعيش و انتى تتهنى بالهدية محدش يجيب سيرة الاسكندرانية :11azy:*


----------



## mero_engel (20 نوفمبر 2008)

noranor12 قال:


> 30:مبروك مبروك


*الله يبارك فيكي يا نورا *
*ميرسي حبيبتي *​ 



bnota_zr†a قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* بنوتا حبيبتي *
*الله يبارك فيكي *
*ميرسي ياقمر علي محبتك ومباركتك الجميه *​


----------



## mero_engel (20 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *سمعت حد بينادى جيت جرىىىىىىىىىى*
> *مين الى جايب سيرة الاسكندرانية وهيتقطع النهاردة*
> *بت انتى لو عايزة انجى تعيش و انتى تتهنى بالهدية محدش يجيب سيرة الاسكندرانية :11azy:*


* ايه هو الاسكندرانيه كمان بقالهم حس *
*الله وانتي ايه الي مزعلك *
*نجيب سيره الاسكندرانيه براحتنا:t30:*
*ميكونوش دفعولك فلوس واحنا منعرفش*​


----------



## جيلان (20 نوفمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> * ايه هو الاسكندرانيه كمان بقالهم حس *
> *الله وانتي ايه الي مزعلك *
> *نجيب سيره الاسكندرانيه براحتنا:t30:*
> *ميكونوش دفعولك فلوس واحنا منعرفش*​




*هو انتوا ليه فاكرين كل الناس زيكوا كدى يعنى
فلوس ايه يا بنتى
ده اصلى بقى وادافع عنه براحتى
والصيف جاى ومسيرك هتجلنا برجليكى انتِ حرة اتكلمى دلؤتى براحتك
اسألى تويتى وفيتا عملنا فيهم ايه :budo:*


----------



## mero_engel (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*لا بقولك ايه *
*الكلام دا ولا بياكل ولا بيشرب معايا حتي *
*احنا صاعيده *
*ودمنا حامي *
*والكلام اللي مش بيعجبنا واصل *
*بالندجه علي طول *
*معنديش يا ما ارحميني*​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (20 نوفمبر 2008)

بجد امبارح كان يوم تاريخى فى المنتدى كميه رودود ومشاركات فى يوم واحد ايه حكايه وكلنا اعصابنا باظت وربنا معاكى وربنا يبارك المنتدى ونشكر ربنا على المشاركه المليون وعقبال المليون الثانى وانا الى هكسب باذن ربنا 
والف الف الف الف الف مبروك لصعيديه المنتدى 
احنا اخوات يا بت يا ميرو انا من اسيوط اصل الصعايده
يابوى نجولك الف الف مبرووك عشان نغيظ اخواتنا الاسكندرنيين وانا عايش فى اسكندريه وفى حد يقدر يعمل حاجه 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## جيلان (20 نوفمبر 2008)

> وانا عايش فى اسكندريه وفى حد يقدر يعمل حاجه



*اهلا :boxing:*
*الحلوين بقوا تلاتة
وخلى بالك يا موفى افتكر انى قلتلك بلااااااااااااش بدل ما ألمهملك
دول بيتكلموا من بعيد كبيرهم يقولو كلمتين ويطلعوا يجروا واحنا مش عيال نجرى ورا بعض لكن انت فى ملعبنا بقى *​


----------



## mero_engel (20 نوفمبر 2008)

moviemaker قال:


> بجد امبارح كان يوم تاريخى فى المنتدى كميه رودود ومشاركات فى يوم واحد ايه حكايه وكلنا اعصابنا باظت وربنا معاكى وربنا يبارك المنتدى ونشكر ربنا على المشاركه المليون وعقبال المليون الثانى وانا الى هكسب باذن ربنا
> والف الف الف الف الف مبروك لصعيديه المنتدى
> احنا اخوات يا بت يا ميرو انا من اسيوط اصل الصعايده
> يابوى نجولك الف الف مبرووك عشان نغيظ اخواتنا الاسكندرنيين وانا عايش فى اسكندريه وفى حد يقدر يعمل حاجه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 
*اهلالالالالالالالالالالا بكل الصعايده *
*بقولك ايه يا موفي *
*انده باقي الصعايده *
*هيحصل مجزره هنا *
*وروك هيدخل يطردنا كلنا *
*ومش هلحق اتهنا بالهديه اللي معرفتهاش*​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (20 نوفمبر 2008)

ليه نلمهم ده انا وانتى بس هنقطعهم حتت وهيجى روك يلم بقايا الاسكندرنيه ويطردنا احنا ه
هههههههههههههه


----------



## mero_engel (20 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *اهلا :boxing:*
> *الحلوين بقوا تلاتة*
> *وخلى بالك يا موفى افتكر انى قلتلك بلااااااااااااش بدل ما ألمهملك*
> 
> *دول بيتكلموا من بعيد كبيرهم يقولو كلمتين ويطلعوا يجروا واحنا مش عيال نجرى ورا بعض لكن انت فى ملعبنا بقى *​


* فين ملعبكوا دا :t9:*
*اشتروا من الاتحاد امتي :t30:*

*بقولك ايه يا بت انتي *
*هش بعيد*
*هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## mero_engel (20 نوفمبر 2008)

moviemaker قال:


> ليه نلمهم ده انا وانتى بس هنقطعهم حتت وهيجى روك يلم بقايا الاسكندرنيه ويطردنا احنا ه
> هههههههههههههه


* طبعااااااااااااااااااااا*
*بس كل ما العدد يكون اكتر *
*نضمن النصر اكتر *
*وبعدين ما احنا كده كده مطرودين *
*يبقي نضمن اننا اطردن بس فايزين في المعكره*​


----------



## جيلان (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*هتلموا الصعايدة هنلم الاسكندرانية يعنى فى مرمر وكوكو وسيزار ويوحنا وبشر كتير*
*طيب انا همشى عشن كدى فى خطر علينا من روك بس لحسن كدى بقيت مُسجلة خطر :hlp:*
*انتوا بقى مش خايفين من روك ماليش دعوة انا خليه يجى يطردكوا :t30:*


----------



## mero_engel (20 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *هتلموا الصعايدة هنلم الاسكندرانية يعنى فى مرمر وكوكو وسيزار ويوحنا وبشر كتير*
> *طيب انا همشى عشن كدى فى خطر علينا من روك بس لحسن كدى بقيت مُسجلة خطر :hlp:*
> *انتوا بقى مش خايفين من روك ماليش دعوة انا خليه يجى يطردكوا :t30:*


 

عيش جبان تموت مستور 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا احنا ضمنا الطرد 
فا مش فارقه معانا 
انتي بقي اتنازلتي ورافعتي الرايه البيضا 
دي حاجه تاني ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*ايييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه محدش يتكلم عن الاسكندرنية ابداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا هو ايه اللى حصل بس انا لسة جاية من الكلية لقيتكوا بتضربوا فى بعض عييييييييييب مش حركات الصعايدة دى ليه كدةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة :smil8::smil8: ماااشى الصيف قرب فعلا​*


----------



## noranor12 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

الف مبروووووووووووووووووك :Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## engy_love_jesus (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*لع بقولكم ايه لموا الدور اه احنا صعايدة 

لكن ميهمناش حد  بنت العدرا ولا جيلان 

فاتهدوا اوسكتوا 

ويابنت العدراء اعملى زى بلدياتك وارفعى الراية البيضة 

وانسحبى من سكات 

وانتى ياجيجى بنتى على بلدك وناديك ابيض زى الفل ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 نوفمبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *لع بقولكم ايه لموا الدور اه احنا صعايدة
> 
> لكن ميهمناش حد  بنت العدرا ولا جيلان
> 
> ...



*جيجى اصلها غلبانة يا عينى ههههههههههههههه ازاى بقى اسيب حبايب قلبى الصعايدة يحصل منهم كده مع الاسكندرنية فى ايه اللى حصل بس عجبك انتى السبب ههههههههههههه ​*


----------



## Yes_Or_No (20 نوفمبر 2008)

> صراحة هناك العديد من المشاركات التي توالت خلف بعضها في الدقائق الاخيرة و كان من الصعب تحديد المشاركة لولا نظام ترقيم المشاركات في قاعدة البيانات


 

طيب ما انت لو ماشي بالترقيم هيبقي الفائز كاندي 

في البوست ده 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1000000

بس طبعا مع فقد المشاركات وحذف الكتير منها هيبقي ازي الاعتماد علي الترقيم الخاص بقاعدة البيانات 

..........

انا هخلع بقي وفوتوا عليا بكره


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (20 نوفمبر 2008)

خلاص الى فاز فاز والى خسر خسر وبلاش تقول كده احسن ميرو تزعل منك وهيه صعيديه مجفله ومعريفش الوع هعهعهع


----------



## mero_engel (20 نوفمبر 2008)

yes_or_no قال:


> طيب ما انت لو ماشي بالترقيم هيبقي الفائز كاندي
> 
> في البوست ده
> 
> ...


* بجد ومن قلبي بقولها *
*انا وكاندي واحد *
*وهي لو فازت *
*كاني انا اللي فزت *

*وروك بالذات ما بيجيش علي حق حد *
*ولا عنده تمييز وتفرقه *​


----------



## mero_engel (20 نوفمبر 2008)

moviemaker قال:


> خلاص الى فاز فاز والى خسر خسر وبلاش تقول كده احسن ميرو تزعل منك وهيه صعيديه مجفله ومعريفش الوع هعهعهع


 
لا طبعا يا موفي مفيش زعل من الاخوات 
الصعايده جدعان
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## نبيل0 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

فكرة جميلة جدا كلها تشوق لمعرفة الجائزة ربنا يبارككم


----------



## elnegmelaswad (20 نوفمبر 2008)

مسابقة هايلة الرب يبارككم


----------



## جيلان (20 نوفمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> لا طبعا يا موفي مفيش زعل من الاخوات
> الصعايده جدعان​ههههههههههههههه​



*لا بقى دى بتاعة الاسكندرانية :t30:*


----------



## mero farouk (20 نوفمبر 2008)

مبروووووووووك للصعايدة دول عمرهم جدعان واحسن ناس


----------



## bassamsaeed (20 نوفمبر 2008)

سلام للجميعععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع


----------



## bassamsaeed (20 نوفمبر 2008)

انشاءالله   الفوز للجميعععععععععععععععع بنعمة الرب


----------



## bassamsaeed (20 نوفمبر 2008)

المسابقه حلوه لانها تجمعنا بالمحبه والسلام


----------



## كاراس عماد (21 نوفمبر 2008)

فكرة هايلة ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## شوقى حكيم (21 نوفمبر 2008)

كلما تقدم القديسون فى الفضيلة فان روح اللة يسكن فيهم ويريحهم فى جميع اعمالهم ويحلو لهم حمل نير المسيح بلا تعب سواء فى عمل الفضائل او فى الخدمه او فى سهر الليالى ... لان فرح الله معهم ليلا ونهارا يربى عقولهم ويغذيها .فتنمو النفس بالفرح الدائم


----------



## HANNAN (21 نوفمبر 2008)

حلوه الفكره مع اني بقول ان احلى جائزه هي اننا اعضاء في المنتدى


----------



## بنت الفادى (21 نوفمبر 2008)

الف مبرووووك يا ميرو 
ويارب ديما كدة فى نجاح وتقدم
ويلا يا بابا روك بقا متغلبش المسكينه  قولها الهديه ايه
علشان نقسمها انا وهى:d​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (21 نوفمبر 2008)

انا معاكى يا بنت الفادى
بابا روك هيقول على الجايزه باذن ربنا اول ما يفتح


----------



## jamil (21 نوفمبر 2008)

الفكره رائعه والاروع ابداع اعضاء المشرفين على المنتدى بالاجمل والاحسن دائما ......الرب يبــــــارككم


----------



## mero_engel (21 نوفمبر 2008)

hannan قال:


> حلوه الفكره مع اني بقول ان احلى جائزه هي اننا اعضاء في المنتدى


* اكيد بدون شك *
*الجايزه الحقيقه *
*هي محبتنا لبعض في اسره واحده*​


----------



## mero_engel (21 نوفمبر 2008)

بنت الفادى قال:


> الف مبرووووك يا ميرو ​
> ويارب ديما كدة فى نجاح وتقدم
> ويلا يا بابا روك بقا متغلبش المسكينه قولها الهديه ايه
> 
> علشان نقسمها انا وهى:d​


*ميررررررررررررررسي يا بت الملك *
*الله يبارك فيكي يا قمر *
*اه قوليله :heat: يا حبيتي *
*هههههههههه*
*بس بانت نيتك *
*كل دا عشان تقسمي معايا *
* عموما هو المنتدي كله قسم معايا الهديه *
*اوعدك لو اتبقي منها حاجه *
*حلال عليكي الجزء بتاعي*
*ههههههههههه*​


----------



## go love (21 نوفمبر 2008)

اية يجامعة مترسونا
فى جايزة ولا حد كسبها
انا دية مشركتى 100 يعنى الحمد للة لسة واصل اهو 
حالا
وهناضل معاكم من اجل الفوز 
الصراحة انا كنت بقول لنفسى حرام يعنى واحد زي لسة مكمل المشركة 100 يكسب مثلا يعنى وواحد واصل عدد مشركاتة 10000 ميكسبش
انا كدة كدة ناول لو كسبت

مش هتنازل عنها طبعااااا
عشان دية هدية غاليا اوى
وبركة من منتدنا الكنسى
المهم مبروووووووك كتير اوى للي هيكسب
وبنقول يارب
مش ليا.............. ليكم يارب


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (22 نوفمبر 2008)

مخلاص المسابقه خلصت وكسبتها Mero_Angel


----------



## pop_jesus (22 نوفمبر 2008)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> فكره جميله جدا روك
> ربنا يقويك ويباركك ويبارك منتدي الكنيسه
> ويون سبب خلاص لكثير من الناس
> والف مليون مبروك للعضو الفائز من الان​


ممكن اشارك انا مسيحي ارثوسوكسى  بس مش مشترك الا من يومين و معنديش 100 مشاركة او مساهمة وانا بحب الرب يسوع و بهوى النـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــت .


----------



## مريم جورج ميلاد (22 نوفمبر 2008)

الرب يسوع يرعانا ويحافظ علينا وعلى خدمتنا


----------



## jamil (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*المحبه الحقيقيه هي بحب ربنا ومخلصنا ومنقذ هذا العالم الخاطي يسوع المسيح امين*


----------



## مارينا مسعود (23 نوفمبر 2008)

فكرة هايلو بس برضة محدش رد عليا


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (23 نوفمبر 2008)

لكل اعضاء المنتدى المسابقه خلصت 
والى كسبتها 
العضوه الجميله
mero_angel
علشان مفيش حد يسال المسابقه لسه مخلصتش ولا لا
المسابقه خلصت


----------



## michaelsadki (23 نوفمبر 2008)

انا باذن الله هشارك بس فى الخطة الخمسينية


----------



## jamil (23 نوفمبر 2008)

الرابح الحقيقي هو المشارك بهذا المنتدى


----------



## mary kamel (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*mbrok mbrok mero_angel*​


----------



## Hallelujah (24 نوفمبر 2008)

mabrok​


----------



## n_o_n_a (24 نوفمبر 2008)

ملقين كل همكم عليه لانه هوه يعتنى بكم


----------



## R_love_Y (25 نوفمبر 2008)

المسابقة جميلة ولكن ما قدر اشارك لاني منتقلة الى بيت جديد ولم اكمل 100 مشاركة 
حظا سعيدا للجميع


----------



## ابن الفادي (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*رابح النفوس حكيم* ​ 
*وربح النفوس اعظم من ربح الفلوس*​ 
*ومع ذلك لو ربحت الجائزة وكانت *
*فيلا او قصر صغير في القطامية *
*مش هكسفك يا روك وهقبلها*

30:

*ملحوظة *
*القطامية : دي منطقة في مصر *
*الفيلا فيها بالملايين *​


----------



## raneen4 (26 نوفمبر 2008)

:12EA7A~153:
سلام ونعمة, 
بجد فكرة جميلة.. بالرغم من اني لا اعتقد اني سأفوز بالجائزة لأنه لم يمضى على تسجيلي الا قليلا.. لكن المشاركة معكم هي الجائزة ..
:748pf:


----------



## Raafat Kamel (27 نوفمبر 2008)

:Love_Letter_Send::big29:*قكرة جميلة جدا
ولكن بالنسبة للمشتركين الجدد
فكيف مع الشرط الاول
الله معاكم*​


----------



## مارينا مسعود (28 نوفمبر 2008)

فكرة رائعة


----------



## maria123 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

شو مصلتو عل مليون


----------



## bisho2010 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

فكرة رووووووووووووووووووووعة بس لسة بدري اوي يعني علي السنة الجية


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*يا جماعه المسابقه انتهت من عدة   ايام وفازت فيها مشرفتنا الجميله mero_angel
أنتظرونا فى مسابقات جديده وجوائز جديده عن قريب ​*


----------



## الملك أبجر (28 نوفمبر 2008)

> *يا جماعه المسابقه انتهت من عدة   ايام وفازت فيها مشرفتنا الجميله mero_angel*
> * أنتظرونا فى مسابقات جديده وجوائز جديده عن قريب *





الف الف الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووك​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (28 نوفمبر 2008)

صح يا دونا انا قلت كدا قبل كدا بس الناس فاكره ان المسابقه ما انتهت احنا المشاركات عندنا وصلت الى
1,017,618


----------



## milad hanna (29 نوفمبر 2008)

الف الف الف مبروك لاختنا   الفائزة


----------



## maria123 (29 نوفمبر 2008)

الففففف مبروك بس شو كانت الجائزة


----------



## majd2003 (29 نوفمبر 2008)

الف مبروك للاخت ميروا الف الف مبروك 
بس ما عرفنا شو هي الجائزه 
ربنا يبارك الجميع ربنا معاكم ومعنا وربنا يباركلك بالجائزه 
يا ميروا


----------



## شوقى حكيم (29 نوفمبر 2008)

ولما لم يجدوا عندهم شيئا يليق بتقديمه الية .قدموا ذوااتهم بالحب على مذبحة


----------



## jolly (29 نوفمبر 2008)

مبروك ميرو بجد تستهلي


----------



## ايزيس سمير (30 نوفمبر 2008)

ألف مبروك للفائزه وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## شوقى حكيم (30 نوفمبر 2008)

الف مبروك للفائزة وشكرا لجميع فريق عمل المنتدى


----------



## My Rock (30 نوفمبر 2008)

مبروك ل ‏mero_engel جائزة *مسابقة المليون *

لا يخفى على احد ان مسابقة المليون فازت بها الاخت ‏mero_engel محققة بذلك المشاركة المليون في المنتدى

نحب ان نقدم جائزة بسيطة للاخت ‏mero_engel

و هي عبارة عن ماوس واير ليس من شركة مايكروسوفت























للمزيد من المعلومات عن الماوس و خصائصه و تقنيته 
Wireless *Notebook Optical Mouse 4000*


من الان فصاعداً حتاخذي الماوس معاكِ في كل جزء في البيت, يعني من الاخر مش حنقبل اي اعتذارات عن تغيبك عن المنتدى...


الف مبروك يا ‏mero_engel 

و شدوا حيلكم يا متسابقين, مسابقات الاعياد على الابواب..


للتهنئه اتبع الرابط التالي:

مبروك ل ‏mero_engel جائزة مسابقة المليون​


----------

